# 05-06 OFFICIAL NHL THREAD/PLAYOFF



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

I HAVE NO CKLUE WHAT HAPPENED IM CLEANING MY TANK, LOOK AT THE TV AND SEE THE WHOLE TEAMS ON THE ICE FIGHTING,














ALL TEN PLAYERS ON THE ICE WENT AT IT AND THE REFS WERE IN THE MIDDLE FOR A SEC, LOL WOW THE ICE IS COVERED IN GLOVES AND HELMUTS, AT LEAST 3 PLAYERS IN THE BOX SO FAR OUT OF 10
BEGIN JUMPED IN ON 2 GUYS AND A REF, LITERALLY JUMPED RIGHT IN, THEY ARE STILL COUNTING PENLALTIES


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

damn..i never get to see the good games


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

DAMMIT! My parents came in and changed to Idol! Now Im watchin it in my room, who was fighting?

WE NEED A REPLAY.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

LOL GAME MISCONDUCT TO BOYTON LOL THIS IS GREAT




























REPLAY NOW NOW NOW, I LOVE MY CENTER ICE PACKAGE


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Habs better f'n lose.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Habs better f'n lose.


WHY, you need the points to get in? i havent checked the race in weeks, we .....
WE NEED AN OFFICIAL HOCKEY THREAD LIKE THE NFL ONE, WHOS DOWN?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

they betetr show replays in the intermissions


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Toronto is 6 points back, they will go 8 points back if Habs win.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it was that p*ssy Ribeiro. Boynton must have shoved him or something. after teh whistle ribeiro went up to boynton (boynton is a LOT bigger) and punched him in the face\face washed him. i think boynton laid the lumber on his leg at the same time. then all hell broke loose.

ribeiro is a bitch tho.

and for the record. the canucks owned the trade deadline!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Canucks did well, but they gave up a lot of prospects and picks.

Edmonton did amazing. Samsanov? Roloson? Daaamn.

Leafs..well...f*ck off.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude...we gave up Mojzis (young kid, nothing special at all), and Brent Skinner (NCAA grad with good resume...but stilll we got Carney! skinner is years away from the NHL.)

Noronen is somethng we need. cause oulette sucks bigtime.

then we got weinrich.

with just 2 of those guys, Carney and Weinrich, we added 161 games of playoff experience to the team. 161 games is more playoff experience than our whole defensive corps before the trades.

then we traded Steve mccarthy. that kid sucks too. we're glad he;s gone.lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

f*ck samsanov...this is bullshit, i can't believe we've traded away both thornton and samsanov...is there any hope for bruins fans?!? hey, at least bergeron and boise are still in the game, the two of them could whipe the ice with montreal. muhahahah!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Think Auld is a Stanley Cup goalie?

Im not saying Vancouver did bad, just everyone else did better (Nashville, Edmonton). The west looks tough this year.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> f*ck samsanov...this is bullshit, i can't believe we've traded away both thornton and samsanov...is there any hope for bruins fans?!? hey, at least bergeron and boise are still in the game, the two of them could whipe the ice with montreal. muhahahah!!!


YA it makes you wonder what the GM is thinking over there in boston, they are gonna need a miracle to make the playoffs with the new lineup.
in terms of them wiping the floor with the canadians, ah its 3-0 habs, where have you been buddy


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

joey...you havent seen the comeback yet...stay tuned bro...this is boston bruins hockey at its finest!

yeah, the canadians have fucked us up for many years, like the yankees sox thing, but i've still got faith...thats what being a boston sports fan is all about!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

The Bruins arent looking good at all, even compared to my Leafs.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> joey...you havent seen the comeback yet...stay tuned bro...this is boston bruins hockey at its finest!
> 
> yeah, the canadians have fucked us up for many years, like the yankees sox thing, but i've still got faith...thats what being a boston sports fan is all about!!!


dont under estimate me r1dermon, i used to be a huge huge huge Moog fan, he was my favorite player until he went to the stars, then i was Roy all the way.
i hope the briuns do come back, i love the original six besides the rangers


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Habs better f'n lose.


 who cares any more? even if the leafs do make it in they won't get past the sens or canes. I think they should have dumped McCabe and started planning for next season.

Also, is anyone still following our little yahoo hockey pool?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

bassfisherman said:


> Habs better f'n lose.


 who cares any more? even if the leafs do make it in they won't get past the sens or canes. I think they should have dumped McCabe and started planning for next season.

Also, is anyone still following our little yahoo hockey pool?
[/quote]

Nope, am I winning?









And I agree, Leafs should have gotten rid of McCabe. He isnt built for a rebuilding defense corps.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Nope, am I winning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he actually would be a good leader for rebuilding corps but I can't see him re-signing with the leafs, so I guess it would have been better to trade for something than lose him for nothing in return. Oh and what about the super upgrade on D? - luke richardson - almost as good as Klee :rasp:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

watchin the dallas flames game, great game, lots of puck battles, i love having every game on my tv


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

joey said:


> watchin the dallas flames game, great game, lots of puck battles, i love having every game on my tv


 do you get them in HD too?


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I think they should resign McCabe next year for a long term deal. Richardson ha- he is washed up. I cannot believe Klee left. They should have shipped Berg and Antropov for a bag of peanuts.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bassfisherman said:


> watchin the dallas flames game, great game, lots of puck battles, i love having every game on my tv


 do you get them in HD too?
[/quote]
no i bought the NHL center ice package on my cable network, i love it


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

joey said:


> watchin the dallas flames game, great game, lots of puck battles, i love having every game on my tv


 do you get them in HD too?
[/quote]
no i bought the NHL center ice package on my cable network, i love it







[/quote]
hahahaha is that analog cable? I got only a few sports channels on my satellite package so I only get selected games but i got all the sports in HD, what a difference, it's like night and day, especially on my 50" DLP


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bassfisherman said:


> watchin the dallas flames game, great game, lots of puck battles, i love having every game on my tv


 do you get them in HD too?
[/quote]
no i bought the NHL center ice package on my cable network, i love it







[/quote]
hahahaha is that analog cable? I got only a few sports channels on my satellite package so I only get selected games but i got all the sports in HD, what a difference, it's like night and day, especially on my 50" DLP
[/quote]
lololol ....no i have time warner digital cable, its the best cable or tv provider on this continent if you ask me, i have over 300 viewable channels with a range of up to 875. plus i have all the movie channels and Ondemand as well as cable for the net and broadband phone which gives me free long distance to anywhere in the US and Canada for a flat rate, id say we have a good deal


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

you guys can talk all day and still the Wings are the best team in the nhl .. 5 guys with over 20 goals this season.. i admit they look a lil shaky after the olympic break but they will bring it back together. plus 5 of em are skating with gold medals now and i believe ten went to terino all together. im not gonna go as far as saying stanley cup is ours but The Wings def. have a great shot at it this year.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Think Auld is a Stanley Cup goalie?
> 
> Im not saying Vancouver did bad, just everyone else did better (Nashville, Edmonton). The west looks tough this year.


Nashville added Brendan "the human pylon" Witt. he's tough. but he's also slow and stupid. and takes ridiculous penalties.

Edmonton added an injury prone, small, scoring winger...still a good pick up...but they traded away a lot of youth to get him and roloson (good pickup too...but still). edmonton gave up a huge amount (1st rounders, 2nd rounders, Jan Stasny (Gooood prospect) and others...sure they improved their team, but at a huge cost.

considering the only roster player we lost was Steve "tweedle dum" McCarthy, im pretty f*cking happy with what we got.

Auld was amazing tonight considering what he was faced with. he made Kirk MacLean-esque saves that were absolutely














.

calgary meanwhile added some dogsh*t...they still have no scoring.

colorado made a huge gamble with picking up theodore. he has been horrible the last 2 years. i hope the avalanche bomb because they are a team i truly loathe.

on the other hand, i hope the maple leafs pick up the pace and try and make a run for that last playoff spot. they're in the sh*t right now


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Im not sure it matters man, I just cant see anything other than Ottawa Vs. Red Wings. The only question mark for both teams is goaltending.

Ive always liked Auld for some reason, but I dont think he will be clutch when it matters.(although he hasnt had a chance to prove himself).

If Toronto doesnt make it, I go for the Flames. If the Flames dont, I go for the Oilers. If the Oil doesnt, Nucks. No Nucks, Sens. No Sens...God forbid, the Habs.

Anything can happen during the playoffs tho











Puff said:


> Think Auld is a Stanley Cup goalie?
> 
> Im not saying Vancouver did bad, just everyone else did better (Nashville, Edmonton). The west looks tough this year.


Nashville added Brendan "the human pylon" Witt. he's tough. but he's also slow and stupid. and takes ridiculous penalties.

Edmonton added an injury prone, small, scoring winger...still a good pick up...but they traded away a lot of youth to get him and roloson (good pickup too...but still). edmonton gave up a huge amount (1st rounders, 2nd rounders, Jan Stasny (Gooood prospect) and others...sure they improved their team, but at a huge cost.

considering the only roster player we lost was Steve "tweedle dum" McCarthy, im pretty f*cking happy with what we got.

Auld was amazing tonight considering what he was faced with. he made Kirk MacLean-esque saves that were absolutely














.

calgary meanwhile added some dogsh*t...they still have no scoring.

colorado made a huge gamble with picking up theodore. he has been horrible the last 2 years. i hope the avalanche bomb because they are a team i truly loathe.

on the other hand, i hope the maple leafs pick up the pace and try and make a run for that last playoff spot. they're in the sh*t right now








[/quote]

BTW, NAshville got Witt because he hits, and for no other reason. The rest of thier defense are very fast and strong with the puck.

Edmonton's deals werent rediculous in anyway, shape or form. They are finishing up a rebuilding period, their line up is very young, and they have quite a few good prospects already. It was time for them to sacrifice more future players for whats happening in the present. Samsanov is amazing...I see him all the time in our division, and the guy is like a smaller Kovalev. Roloson is has always been a good goalie, and is finally gettin a shot.

Calgary added Lundmark didnt they? I wouldnt exactly call that dogshit man.

I bet Theodore comesback and tears it up next season. The guy has some amazing skill. A lot of people said Roy was losing it, then he got traded and won the cup. The Avs dont need to draft goalies, they just take the ones Montreal lets slip away.

It will be an interesting last 21 games. Leafs need to win 16 Ithink to have a real shot, which will be tough with the current lineup.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

some really good games these past few days after the trade dealine, looks like its gonna be a real race for the final 8 spots!
im hoping that montreal can pull ahead of the devils so that we dont have to play another canadian team in the first round!.
i wanna see a canadian semifinals, whos else is down with that


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

uhh...not me...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> uhh...not me...


dude, do you even watch hockey, who is your favorite player? AND what position does he play


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol...i work for a hockey team...professional. AHL, the lowell lock monsters. my current favorite player is cam ward, goalie for the carolina hurricanes, one of our two affiliates. after him i'd have to go with eric staal. both played for us last year during the lockout. if im going favorite player of all time, its got to be cam neely or bret hull. hey...here's an idea, how about if you're in eastern MA in the next couple weeks, i'll hook you up with free tickets to one of our games! hell, i'll get you free food, and i'll take you down to meet the players...you know who ray borque is? his son plays for hershey, and AHL team, we played them last week and i got all access to chit and chat with good ole ray ray. you know who steve casper is? he's the agent of keith acoin, a top prospect on our team right now and a former bruins/kings player. wanna meet him? he comes to our games quite often...go online to the lockmonsters homepage, pick a player, and i'll get you an autographed stick from him...you pay shipping...think im lying?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> uhh...not me...


dude, do you even watch hockey, who is your favorite player? AND what position does he play
[/quote]

legace and he plays goalie for the wings and he pwns he has the best goals against average right now!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> uhh...not me...


dude, do you even watch hockey, who is your favorite player? AND what position does he play
[/quote]

legace and he plays goalie for the wings and he pwns he has the best goals against average right now!
[/quote]
ok cool, i didnt mean you, but thanks for sharing.
legacy huh, i watched him and his GAA get ripped the other night by the hawks


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

Best player in the NHL right now:

DARCY TUCKER.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think we all could admit that Cristobal huete is not doing to bad right now


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

joey said:


> i think we all could admit that Cristobal huete is not doing to bad right now


Heut is another Auld. I dont think either are Stanley Cup goalies, although it would eb awesome if they proved me wrong. Make for an exciting playoffs.

Eddie Belfour, when he is on top of his game, is a Stanley Cup goaltender...its the other 20 guys Im worried about


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ya how many points out are you guys?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

joey said:


> ya how many points out are you guys?


6 points back of 8th place.

BTW, Abby is a great goalie, he should be good for you guys, although Theo is world class.

Lets hope he doesnt become the next Roy, goin to Colorado :laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ya how many points out are you guys?


6 points back of 8th place.

BTW, Abby is a great goalie, he should be good for you guys, although Theo is world class.

Lets hope he doesnt become the next Roy, goin to Colorado :laugh:
[/quote]







thats was the first thing that came to mind when i heard about the deal, i wouldnt be suprised


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

joey said:


> ya how many points out are you guys?


6 points back of 8th place.

BTW, Abby is a great goalie, he should be good for you guys, although Theo is world class.

Lets hope he doesnt become the next Roy, goin to Colorado :laugh:
[/quote]







thats was the first thing that came to mind when i heard about the deal, i wouldnt be suprised
[/quote]










But the Canadiens have some good goalies i nthe system even if Huet and Abby dont work out, like Carey Price and Yann Danis


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

this is the first time since gump orsley that we havent had a frenc canadian goaltender, and this may be the first decade we dont win a cup, i am not a happy camper right now


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Check this out


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Check this out


no

Jarkko is the best!!!

this guy is the most entertaining guy to watch. he pisses off other players, then wags his tongue at them.lol.

tonight he beat the sh*t out of Daley. Daley's head was bouncing off his fist.lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Puff said:


> Check this out


no

Jarkko is the best!!!

this guy is the most entertaining guy to watch. he pisses off other players, then wags his tongue at them.lol.

tonight he beat the sh*t out of Daley. Daley's head was bouncing off his fist.lol
[/quote]

This guy doesnt even fight the big guns, like when Coli ran over Bertuzzi, he wouldnt fight Domi...He's like a shitty version of Darcy Tucker :rasp:

BTW, you gotta know man...one of these days, he wont have anywhere to run, and Dion Phaneuf will eat him alive in a fight! Phaneuf is the greatest thing to happen to Canadian defensemen since Blake's younger days.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rutu is a p*ssy man lol

what a bitch he was when he hooked phaneuf as he was dopping the glove to fight him then rutu goes off the ice cause he knows he would have been demolished


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

bump cuz joey made this official thread so any hockey talk can be in this and someone dare make a new hockey thread ... Damn yous guys ...

and for the Red Wings Game tonight 18 minutes


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> bump cuz joey made this official thread so any hockey talk can be in this and someone dare make a new hockey thread ... Damn yous guys ...
> 
> and for the Red Wings Game tonight 18 minutes










but right now your still posting int he other thread








you da man slckr69 you da man


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hmmm you have a good point so ok i will switch but someone better tell danny boy


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

HERE WE GO GAME ON!!!! wtf burrows god get off chelios

* GOALLLLL!!! ! HOLMSTROM from zetterberg

btw osgood is in goal

uh oh 2-0 yzerman to williams ..


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Leafs 1-0 on a penalty shot goal.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

GOall!!!! lidstrom from holmstrom !!!! 3-0
pm 5/4 pp


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Leafs win, East Conference:

6. New Jersey- 76
7. Tampa Bay- 76
8. Montreal- 71
9. Altanta- 70
10. Toronto- 68

Here we go!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Datsyuk GOAL!!!!!! 4-0 early second period


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

all of you get lost and go make your own threads like danny did, dont come back here out of pitty...... no wait ok come back








my GF has been here so i couldnt watch anyting, we watched greys anatomy instead, i like it.
shes leaving in 5 mins ill be back for some live play by play


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oh damn van couver score on a 5/3 pp 4-1 it was the black guy i dunno his name but the only one in hockey so ya'll should know his name

oh no they scored another on 5/4 pp .. 4-2


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im going to go get some beer, this is a good game


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jason williams from cronwal 5-2 detriot end of 2nd period


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oooh GOAL! williams again.. from kromwall and oh hold on as im typing vancouver answers

5-3 oh man schneider deflected it in his own goal.. end of 2nd


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oh sh!t vancouver scores, now its 5-3 endo f second period wow great last 20 seconds of the period


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Keep updating!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lol i get in there in between both ur posts .. great game going on had a few scuffles i wouldnt mind seeing chelios just flatten burrows


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> lol i get in there in between both ur posts .. great game going on had a few scuffles i wouldnt mind seeing chelios just flatten burrows


lol ya lets get ready to rummmmbbbbblllllleeeeeeeeeeee, this is a good game, i have the xbox on but i wont sign in, since danny wont play with me


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Dude, I want to, we would own all the Americunts







But I cant afford like $70 a year.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok so its been about 20-25 mins and 3 beers later, im loving this nhl package, i get to watch all these foriegn commericals, i want some belle tires and a jersey cris draper wore and some lil ceasers pizza


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

GOALL!!!! shannahan 6-3


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MKr shananhan, 12 seconds into th epriod and he scores oh boy what a move draper witha great pass and makes its past sundin and scores 6-3 wings







this calls for another vbeer


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> ok so its been about 20-25 mins and 3 beers later, im loving this nhl package, i get to watch all these foriegn commericals, i want some belle tires and a jersey cris draper wore and some lil ceasers pizza


lol u must be watching fsn? lol you guys dont got little ceasers?
i keep forgetting im foreign to you guys huh?

GOAL!!!!!! 7-3 goalie change lol on the replay of the goal it goes in and you can see two lone red wings jerseys jump up in the stands kinda funny


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

GOAL, ANOTHER BEER SENIOIR 7-3 save by osgood, who







lol the goalie was crouching like he had to crap


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

see as i mentioned before i even knew ozzy was playing he is a really good keeper himself i mean legace is amazing but osgood is a great backup and williams almost had a hat trick

* FIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Good tilt?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

refs stopped the fight to early and vancouver is frustrated and starting to take cheap shots i wouldnt be suprised if there were another scuffle


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ya cheap scuffle, more beer, penalties, and were in the blue zone brought to you by labbat blue baby 7-3 detriot 5 mins left in the game


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Speaking of good tilts, check out this tiny rookie the Leags brought up...fiestiest player Ive ever seen at that age....the next Domi/Tucker:

http://www.baystreetbullies.com/videos/05-...en-1500kbps.rar


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

naslund just went off sides


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well this one is about done.. i guess its time for me to go to sleep anyhow ya'll better be here for tuesdays game 7 o clock eastern time maybe we can attract more for the NHL thread!

cya guys


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> well this one is about done.. i guess its time for me to go to sleep anyhow ya'll better be here for tuesdays game 7 o clock eastern time maybe we can attract more for the NHL thread!
> 
> cya guys


ya i cant wait till saterday,ill be all over tat sh!t


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

PREDATORS V REDWINGS .. starts now!!!

we will see what happens what others are on tonight?

*preds score







1-0 13:45 left in 1st

LANG GOAL!!!! 5/3 pp 1-1 10:23 1st
SHANAHAN GOAL!!!! 5/4 pp 1-2 9:29 zetterberg ass. & yzerman


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Leafs and Canes: 1-0 Leafs
Habs and Islanders: 1-0 Isles


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Leafs and Canes: 1-0 Leafs
> Habs and Islanders: 1-0 Isles


i hope the habs loose. I wanna rub it in my tech teachers face.

but of course the leafs have to win....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

preds score damn 5/2 pp chelios busts his stick and hit a ref lol.. but i think its gonna go back to 5/3 cuz of it damn

2-2
*damn another penalty jesus they gonna stay down 5/3 for a long time

*whew full strength dodged a bullet there

*end of first still 2-2 damn good game goind on though


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hey guys, i just got back from aquascape, and my nhl package plan is blacked out for the montreal game and its not on locally















oh well i still have the other 8 games on, im watching the leafs game now


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

joey said:


> hey guys, i just got back from aquascape, and my nhl package plan is blacked out for the montreal game and its not on locally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u went to aquascape lucky!

leafs are holding up well. still 1-0.
whats with the habs? last time i checked it was tied. is it still?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im on the phone that was a BS carolina goal



rocker said:


> hey guys, i just got back from aquascape, and my nhl package plan is blacked out for the montreal game and its not on locally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u went to aquascape lucky!

leafs are holding up well. still 1-0.
whats with the habs? last time i checked it was tied. is it still?
[/quote]
i dont know last i heard it was 2-1 isles


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

joey said:


> hey guys, i just got back from aquascape, and my nhl package plan is blacked out for the montreal game and its not on locally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u went to aquascape lucky!

leafs are holding up well. still 1-0.
whats with the habs? last time i checked it was tied. is it still?
[/quote]
i dont know last i heard it was 2-1 isles
[/quote]
god damit carolina tied leafs at 2


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thats 2 quick BS goals


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

still 2-2 here half way through the third


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> still 2-2 here half way through the third


almost 3-2 carolina. Telqufist(sp?) almost screwed up

god damit hooking penalty on the leafs


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

rocker said:


> still 2-2 here half way through the third


almost 3-2 carolina. Telqufist(sp?) almost screwed up

god damit hooking penalty on the leafs
[/quote]

i was talking preds and wings


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> still 2-2 here half way through the third


almost 3-2 carolina. Telqufist(sp?) almost screwed up

god damit hooking penalty on the leafs
[/quote]

i was talking preds and wings
[/quote]
o.
well anyways

Corlina made a p*ssy ass move.. Lying down on the puck like that to kill our powrplay







not cool. O well

f*ck that we scored yes goal yes yes yes yes yes f*ck u mother fuckers f*ck u yes yes yes


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

allison makes it 3-2 leafs 3rd period, 12:48 to go


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

MISSED AN OPEN NET 2 TIMES 15 SECONDS TO GO!

OMFG OMFG INTERFERANCE WTF STUPID f*cking REFS FUKING DUMB sh*t OMFGHOLY JESUS sh*t


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ottawa won beat pittsburg

o no penalty shot for preds.. here we go cmon legace.

oh bogus call bogus that was crap he was in first bad call

here it comes o god 
YES!!!!! LEGACE IS AMAZING HE STOPS IT YES still 2-2 5 min left


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

YA f*ck U HURRICANES LEAFS OWN f*ck YOU

STARS OF THE GAME
3)O'NEIL
2)ERIC STAL FOMR CAROLINA
1)ALEX STEEN


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

OMG LEGACE !!! is having an amazing game amazing holy cow hes got i think close to 30 saves and amazing ones at that

still 2-2 1:00 left looking at OT in detroit

*well ottawa beat detroit to 100 pts by minutes but with ot detroit pulls even now lets see if they can take the lead again!! id suggest watching if you get it (joey)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

and were going to overtime in detriot


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Leafs win, next two games vs the Habs


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

omg joey u see that!!! legace omg

* shoot out time

valcoun is also having a really good game btw


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lagacey on the ground, some great shots on all those shootout goals, great goaltending, steve yzerman scores, were still going oh what a goal








wow great shooting here, another nashville goal, shanny needs this one its over he missed


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

shootout

zidlicky misses 0-0

datsyuk scores!! 0-1

Kariya scores 1-1

williams scores!! 1-2

solomon scores 2-2

zetterbeg misses 2-2 sudden death now!

tiemen misses

holmstrom misses

sillenger scores 3-2 uh oh

yzerman for the save .......HE DOES IT 3-3

Erac scores 4-3 uh oh

shanahan for the save ... misses NOOOOOOO

preds win exciting stuff though


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

now im on to the vancouver oiler game 2-1 van, second period 8 mins left


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lets Go PREDATORS


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

damn thats to bad.. aight well i guess ill dig this thread up again next red wings game eh.. hope ya'll join me

pce


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

bump for tonights wings game agains san jose!!

who are ya'll canadian teams playing ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Habs vs Leafs. Biggest game of the season so far!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

habs up by 2 already huh damn!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> habs up by 2 already huh damn!


12 seconds apart.
Leafs o' leafs









OMFG 3-0 WOWOWOWOWOWOOWOW LEAFS OMFG OMFG OMFG
WOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

rocker said:


> habs up by 2 already huh damn!


12 seconds apart.
Leafs o' leafs









OMFG 3-0 WOWOWOWOWOWOOWOW LEAFS OMFG OMFG OMFG
WOWOWOWOWOWOW
[/quote]

what is going on over there jeez??


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Depression.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

pinned thread for all the hockey fans representing


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

omg and joey isnt here to see his dream come true .... thanks mashunter

wings game 0-0 end of 1st


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> omg and joey isnt here to see his dream come true .... thanks mashunter
> 
> wings game 0-0 end of 1st


4-0 canadiens.f*cking kovalev(sp?) score don powerplay. jesus f*ck toronto im done wiht this game. I think ill just see who won tomorrow moring on TSN

HOLY f*ck REFREREEE ARE f*cking BIAST PIECES OF f*cking sh*t OMFG HE WAS f*cking TRIPPED OMFG STUPID REFS DONT KNOW sh*t f*cking HABS f*cking STUPID PPL HOLY FUXK

btw i dont care about my spelling right now


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im not happy with this game, i dont like seeing canadians beating down another canadian team so early on in the game, we both need these points and i dont know if im gonna watc anymore of this game as it is now 4-0 habs and its not even the end of the first, the ola ola chants are getting on my nerves........................ that should have been a penalty shot for the leafs there



mashunter18 said:


> pinned thread for all the hockey fans representing


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

GOAL!!!!!! Holmstrom deflects of schneider shot

1-0 detroit


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Goal, 1-0 calgary over st.louis 1st period


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Easily the worst night of my life.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Easily the worst night of my life.


you guys scored!!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> Easily the worst night of my life.


you guys scored!!!!!















[/quote]

who scored doesnt say so on fxs online?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> Easily the worst night of my life.


you guys scored!!!!!















[/quote]

who scored doesnt say so on fxs online?
[/quote]
toronto did.

they deserve a cookie


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

rocker said:


> Easily the worst night of my life.


you guys scored!!!!!
















[/quote]

who scored doesnt say so on fxs online?
[/quote]
toronto did.

they deserve a cookie








[/quote]

lol they just lost their cookie i was gonna give them one too but then nope they gotta let them score again..

and the thrashers are getting thrashed tonight to ... lol 1-0 here at the end of the 2nd for detroit


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

I hope Atlanta makes the playoffs..


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

GOAL!!!!! WILLIAMS!!! DAMN HES ON FIRE !!!!! lol lang to williams and williams is just been amazing lately damn.

2-0 wings almost all the 3rd to go

GOAL!!!!! yzerman !!!!!! i dunno who assisted i missed it lol i think lidstrom

3-0 det.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

det.3-sharks0
washington 1- lightning1
flames 2- Blues0
hawks 0- yotes0


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wait whats this 
thrashers tied it up at 4 holy cow!!! damn that must be an exciting 3rd period ..

tell us more jeoy salton of all games!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

ATLANTA IS LEADING!?

YES!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

the devils game is blacked out ive been too lazy to go out of my nhl package channel area and i dont get it, its blacked out for me but i see it there, so i cant comment on the devils game
now its washington2-lightning1
flames3-blues 0
hawks1-yotes1


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

they are tied at 5 now thrashers

goal goal goal goal goal goal Samuelson 1st game back GOAL from zetterberg

4-0 det.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

detriot scores again, 4-0 wings


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Atlanta wins, and Jersey gets a point!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

omg thrashers one in ot 6-5 what a come back


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

tampa bay tied it up at 2 mid second period with caps
hawks 2 yotes 2
flames 5 blues 0


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i feel bad for the blues


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

GP W L OL PTS GF GA 
Ottawa 68 47 15 6 100 271 162 26-6-1 21-9-5 8-1-1 
2 Carolina 69 46 17 6 98 259 213 27-5-1 19-12-5 5-3-2 
3 NY Rangers 69 39 20 10 88 222 173 22-8-6 17-12-4 3-5-2 
4 Buffalo 68 44 19 5 93 234 198 23-9-3 21-10-2 7-3-0 
5 Philadelphia 70 39 21 10 88 232 224 19-10-6 20-11-4 6-4-0 
6 Tampa Bay 69 36 28 5 77 216 219 18-12-2 18-16-3 4-5-1 
7 New Jersey 69 34 26 9 77 193 201 21-10-3 13-16-6 3-4-3 
8 Atlanta 70 35 29 6 76 236 235 20-13-4 15-16-2 8-2-0

Montreal 68 32 27 9 73 194 212 17-10-4 15-17-5 4-5-1 
Toronto 68 32 30 6 70 208 226 21-12-2 11-18-4 5-4-1 
Florida  69 30 30 9 69 199 214 21-9-4 9-21-5 7-2-1 
NY Islanders 68 32 32 4 68 199 232 17-14-2 15-18-2 6-4-0 
Boston 70 27 31 12 66 198 223 14-14-7 13-17-5 2-6-2


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

joey'd I think the Leafs are done and the Habs are in trouble. Atlanta is HOT.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Leafs lost this one hopefully they can win it on saturday.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Legace got the shut out !! damn straight

and looks like we play again saturday so i guess ill see yall then same place

but hey now i wont have to dig it up since its pinned


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

FIGHT FIGHT FITGH MURRAY GOT f*cking OWNED IMO f*ck U HABS YEA f*ck U


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Ondrus, 50lbs lighter and 6'' shorter...only like 20 years old...still wins the fight







Too bad we got owned on the score board...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

rocker said:


> Ondrus, 50lbs lighter and 6'' shorter...only like 20 years old...still wins the fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i just got jumped








i have high hopes for the habs, i think we canmake it in there...........









hawks 2- yotes 3
oilers and canucks tied at 0 in the first


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bert wins it in overtime for the canucks. smyths goal was rightfully in.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Game1 Atl @ NYI 7pm
Game2 Sabres @Bruins 7pm
Game3 SENS @Flyers 7pm
Game4 The game of the night, hockey night in canadas main match Leafs @ HABS 7pm
Game5 CAPS @ Cannes 7pm
Game6 columbus @wings 7:30pm
Game7 Rangers @ lightning 7:30pm
Game8 Avs @ Blues 8pm
Game9 Sharks @ wild 8pm
Game10 Ducks @ yotes 9pm
Game11 Oilers @ canucks 10pm
i love center ice


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

God keep our land, glorious and freeeeeeeeee
oh Canada, we stand on guard for theeeeeeee
OHHHHH CANADA WE STAND ON GUARDDDDDDD FOR THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





























my favorite type of game, a one anthem game









1-0 leafs power play goal from sundin























Philly2-sens 0
bruins0 -sabres0
caps 0- cains 0
habs0- leafs1
















wow telquvist with 3 great saves as the leafs are down a man, telquvist is keeping them in the game

















i spoke to soon, habs tied it up just as the 2 man advantage had ended, now even strength tied at 1









wh is the announcer for this game, he is horrible, thats not whats his name is it?







cbc miniseries canada vs. russia '72 that should be a good watch

2-1 for the habs as radek bonk gets his hands on one


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry joeyd, but the habs make me sick. A team of divers...Rivet, Ribeiro, Kovalev...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sorry joeyd, but the habs make me sick. A team of divers...Rivet, Ribeiro, Kovalev...


ive been looking for the puke smiliey for ever
ya i havent seen a dive called for years, lol





















grimmy play out here today, i hope the leafs get tonights points, they need it more than we do.........
holly moly i saw that one coming, no one to take away the rebound, 3-1 habs as bonk gets a second one


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

what u talking bout the wings got it called on them like 2 games ago total bullshit call to it was a double penalty one for dive the other slashing like what was the ref thinking you cant give both

BTW Wings 2-0 end of 1st


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Leafs out of the playoffs. I am goin for Calgary and Colodrado.

For the cup that is*


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

holy f*ck stupid leafs stupid goalie. Whjeres belfour?

fuckin huet f*cking habs sh*t m**********r clit sh*t MAN!!!!!!!!








IVE HAD IT UP TO HERE AND f*cking TELQFIST OR HOWEVER U SPELL IT


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

rocker said:


> holy f*ck stupid leafs stupid goalie. Whjeres belfour?
> 
> fuckin huet f*cking habs sh*t m**********r clit sh*t MAN!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


i think he is done for the season


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

joey said:


> holy f*ck stupid leafs stupid goalie. Whjeres belfour?
> 
> fuckin huet f*cking habs sh*t m**********r clit sh*t MAN!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


i think he is done for the season








[/quote]
holy jesus f*ck they just scored f*ck u telqfuckingfistfucking piee of sh*t














:middle:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

rocker said:


> holy f*ck stupid leafs stupid goalie. Whjeres belfour?
> 
> fuckin huet f*cking habs sh*t m**********r clit sh*t MAN!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


i think he is done for the season








[/quote]
holy jesus f*ck they just scored f*ck u telqfuckingfistfucking piee of sh*t














:middle:








[/quote]

You are not a real Leafs fans!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i am........ sorta kinda i like all the canadian teams


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Even the SENS..!


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> holy f*ck stupid leafs stupid goalie. Whjeres belfour?
> 
> fuckin huet f*cking habs sh*t m**********r clit sh*t MAN!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


i think he is done for the season








[/quote]
holy jesus f*ck they just scored f*ck u telqfuckingfistfucking piee of sh*t





























[/quote]

You are not a real Leafs fans! [/quote]
But he is a Leaf fan dealing with reality.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

How can you blame Tellqvist? Thats like saying Ottawa is losing because Emery...Emery and Tellqvist arent even close to being ready for #1 goalie position....Although Telly isnt playing well even for a #2 goalie tonight.

Pogge in the NHL next season


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not only blaming Tellqvist, it's the whole goddam team that's been playing like sh*t for 3 months now.
I heard Pogge will be with the marlies next season, have you heard otherwise?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

bassfisherman said:


> I'm not only blaming Tellqvist, it's the whole goddam team that's been playing like sh*t for 3 months now.
> I heard Pogge will be with the marlies next season, have you heard otherwise?


No sorry, I meant AHL, wasnt really paying attention while typing


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

alright alright my anger kinda got over me... but......

f*cking stupid leafs and another penalty holy sh*t man


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

These refs are f*cking jokes.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> These refs are f*cking jokes.


omg i was saying the same thing to my freind.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Even the SENS..!


ya even the sens








fight fight fight fight


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

joey said:


> Even the SENS..!


ya even the sens








fight fight fight fight
[/quote]
DID ANYONE JUST SEE THAT!!!!!! WE WERE LIKE 2 FEET FOMR THE NET AND THEY f*cking TRIPPED US NO f*cking PENALTY WTF IS THIS


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Go habs baby!!!!

Pac


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PacmanXSA said:


> Go habs baby!!!!
> 
> Pac










get out of this thread:middle:

jk

just kinda...lets say aggrivated.

holy f*ck fight

yo wtf he jumped sundin fomr behind omfg cheap ass f*cking ufggggggggggg


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oh calm down rocker im sure the habs plane will crash later as you wish


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry joeyd we cant be friends anymore. I absolute despise the Habs, you see what that p*ssy Souray just did? Grabs him from behind. Complete lack of being a real man in my opinion.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

joey said:


> Sorry joeyd we cant be friends anymore. I absolute despise the Habs, you see what that p*ssy Souray just did? Grabs him from behind. Complete lack of being a real man in my opinion.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sorry joeyd we cant be friends anymore. I absolute despise the Habs, you see what that p*ssy Souray just did? Grabs him from behind. Complete lack of being a real man in my opinion.


umm who said we were friends in the firts place you leaf bastard.......... ok ok jk lol, dont go there danny, just cause i was born in a more fun city than you


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

The Habs are a f*cking disgrace to CAnadian hockey.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

FIGHT MOTHA FUAKS GO ALLISON f*cking PWNE U ALL YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The Habs are a f*cking disgrace to CAnadian hockey.


BULL [email protected] SH!T, THE LEAFS ARE HACKING AT US


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Habs got owned in that fight. OWNED!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Habs got owned in that fight. OWNED!


damn f*cking straight.

OWNED KICKBOXING STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

The guy domi fought went down after like 4 punches


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The guy domi fought went down after like 4 punches


domi is torontos chuck norris


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The guy domi fought went down after like 4 punches


domi is torontos chuck norris








[/quote]
cool down there mullet lovers, you mean those 4 puches when he couldnt even get te gloves off?








i see how it is, no more love for you guys


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

OMFG 6-2 WOWOWOWOOWOWOWOWOWOOWOWOWWOWOOWWO

MAN TELQFIST MAN









FIGHT
KLMAO
THAT GUY GOT f*cking ASS WHOOPED DID U SEE HIS FACE LMAO WOW

TORONTO MAY HAVE LOST BUT WE KICKED ASS









DID U SEE HOW PUSSIE THEY FOUGHT ELBOWING TUCKER IN THE FACE LIKE THAT


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow joeyd, true Habs move eh? Elbow to the face.

The move of a true Hab









f*ck, poor Kovalev, got his ugly mug beaten by Darcy Tucker


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wow joeyd, true Habs move eh? Elbow to the face.
> 
> The move of a true Hab
> 
> ...


goody too shoes Huet standing by the net watching the fight. Flirting with the ref. tyring to get sh*t all over his dick tonigh.

Telling other to stop fighting sad


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

rocker said:


> Wow joeyd, true Habs move eh? Elbow to the face.
> 
> The move of a true Hab
> 
> ...


goody too shoes Huet standing by the net watching the fight. Flirting with the ref. tyring to get sh*t all over his dick tonigh.

Telling other to stop fighting sad
[/quote]














sore losers, your so mean to me when my team wins, but when yours did, i was nice about it


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

man leafs suck dont they? thats to bad

well sorry tonight i was busy and missed most the game but i guess det lost 5-4 thats to bad o well stanley cup still coming to us..

so leafs are







outta the playoffs


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> man leafs suck dont they? thats to bad
> 
> well sorry tonight i was busy and missed most the game but i guess det lost 5-4 thats to bad o well stanley cup still coming to us..
> 
> ...


Yep, were toast for this year


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Man the Leaf's blew it once again. I swear the have to let go Pat Quinn and John Furgeson. Both of them are screw ups. Going out to get Lindros ha- alot good he did.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Killduv said:


> Man the Leaf's blew it once again. I swear the have to let go Pat Quinn and John Furgeson. Both of them are screw ups. Going out to get Lindros ha- alot good he did.


Amen.

And let the kids play! Call them all up now, let them get some experience. O'Niel is invisable, Khavanov is weak, Antropov isnt smart...the list goes on.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im sad, we won a game but apperently i lost some friends in the process


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Antropov is the worst damm Leaf I have seen since Tom Kurvers.
Damm Quinn is so stupid. I rememebr Bobby Clarke wanted Antropov and Quinn said no. What a retard Pat Quinn is chewing his blasted gum and having nothing to say. At least he has a new career in commercials for extra gum- he does not talk at all just chewing gum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Bring on Maurice!

Pogge to the AHL next year, Im getting seasons tickets to the Marlies I think, if he does









f*ck Eddy Belfour tho, I used to love the guy...now I hear he might claim IR status throughout all next season unless we buy him out. Not classy at all IMO.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they need to pull telly out of net man. give aubin a turn. its not like telqvist is even doing good they guy is always out of position and has no rebound control.

at least there was some entertainment tonight with a few tussels. at least ottawa got stomped too lol

tomorrow devils will lose 4-2 to the leafs


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> im sad, we won a game but apperently i lost some friends in the process


im still cool with ya joey


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Awwww... The poor Leaf fans are trying to justify their two horrid losses to the Habs by stating that they beat us in a fight. Whatever... Kovalev fucked up that little brat, Tucker and we outscored you guys like 11-3 in two games that were crucial to your whole year.

Whomp whomp!

Go Habs go!

Pac


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

PacmanXSA said:


> Awwww... The poor Leaf fans are trying to justify their two horrid losses to the Habs by stating that they beat us in a fight. Whatever... Kovalev fucked up that little brat, Tucker and we outscored you guys like 11-3 in two games that were crucial to your whole year.
> 
> Whomp whomp!
> 
> ...


Kovalev is a russian and plays like one ) Be proud!

The Big Dance or bust IMO, and the Habs arent going anywhere this year either


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Awwww... The poor Leaf fans are trying to justify their two horrid losses to the Habs by stating that they beat us in a fight. Whatever... Kovalev fucked up that little brat, Tucker and we outscored you guys like 11-3 in two games that were crucial to your whole year.
> 
> Whomp whomp!
> 
> ...


Kovalev is a russian and plays like one ) Be proud!

The Big Dance or bust IMO, and the Habs arent going anywhere this year either








[/quote]
eww your so negative, have some faith in your team and some for the rest of our country while your at it please








both the habs and the leafs won tonight and i feel like crap and forgot what i was gonna say, peace all i think this might be the last you hear of joey'd for a bit, not feeling good good oilers game on now tied at 2 with the avs peace out all


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um Wings are taking it all so really no other team is going anywhere this year.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> um Wings are taking it all so really no other team is going anywhere this year.










dont even get me started, i cant even yell at my computer screen to respond to you prior remarks


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> um Wings are taking it all so really no other team is going anywhere this year.


If they dont CHOKE!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ummmmmmmmm anyone notice my prediction was almost right on????

i said leafs win 4-3 but they won 4-3. oh well a win is a win









whats this the second time in the last 10 years the habs MIGHT get into the playoffs? dont count your chickens before they hatch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

4 min left wings up 4-0 over blues i think they gonna get this one


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> 4 min left wings up 4-0 over blues i think they gonna get this one


the leafs could beat the blues!!!!! i wouldnt brag too much


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 4 min left wings up 4-0 over blues i think they gonna get this one


the leafs could beat the blues!!!!! i wouldnt brag too much








[/quote]
lol anyone could beat the blues


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lol i know i wasnt bragging i barely watched the game but they did end up throwing their last game with that big of a lead so anyhthing can happen


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

leafs tied at 1 mid way though second period with philly


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2-1 leafs ya















holy crap a few seconds later its 3-1


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

3-2! Doesnt matter tho, were done unless Aubin wins us 5 more in a row.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 3-2! Doesnt matter tho, were done unless Aubin wins us 5 more in a row.


jumpin jahosafats man, have some god-damn faith for crists sakes


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

joey said:


> 3-2! Doesnt matter tho, were done unless Aubin wins us 5 more in a row.


jumpin jahosafats man, have some god-damn faith for crists sakes








[/quote]

You're talkin to the most faithful Leaf fan there is, but what I said was true...mathematically







BTW, I never said they couldnt win those games :rasp:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 3-2! Doesnt matter tho, were done unless Aubin wins us 5 more in a row.


jumpin jahosafats man, have some god-damn faith for crists sakes








[/quote]

You're talkin to the most faithful Leaf fan there is, but what I said was true...mathematically







BTW, I never said they couldnt win those games :rasp:
[/quote]
i neevr said fiathful, i said have some faith.
i think they can do it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

danny im the bigger leafs fan







you both have my e-mail so you know im not bullshitting either









i dont really know why im bragging about how how big a leafs fan i am when they are playing the way they are but oh well im a leafs fan til im 6 feet under


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

WINGS WIN WINGS WIN !!!! 4-2 over nashville !

game tommorrow againts blackhawks


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

This makes a four game skid for my Preds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

The Preds just cant beat the Wings eh :laugh:


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

We are three and four with them this season, all three victories were in Hockey Town! We just can't beat them at home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Fastmover13 said:


> We are three and four with them this season, all three victories were in Hockey Town! We just can't beat them at home.


Really? Ive only seen the four losses, were the three wins earlier in the season?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

no we lost to them in a shootout like two weeks ago ... its actually back a few pages like on 3 i think

valkoun is an amazing goalie but kariya can go far away and i wouldnt care.. at all!

and i believe we meet for our last game this season right so make that record 5-3 in favor of the wings!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

One more time in the GEC, well see


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lol we lost to the black hawks







wtf

we outplayed them just couldnt score o well..

only team in the nhl yet to be shut out this year. and another 50+ win season!! and yzerman is like 7th in all time goal scorers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Leafs beat the Sabres.

Caps beat the Sens.

What is this? Bizzaro World?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Wings beat the Wild .... oh wait thats normal


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

the habs are going for the 6th spot, hopefully we will get and not play the sens


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Go Blue Jays!


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Go Blue Jays!










You can say that again. Damm Leaf's


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Killduv said:


> Go Blue Jays!










You can say that again. Damm Leaf's








[/quote]

I was at the game last night man, it was f*cking WILD in there. Im hoping to go to atleast 20 home games this season.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Go Blue Jays!










You can say that again. Damm Leaf's








[/quote]

I was at the game last night man, it was f*cking WILD in there. Im hoping to go to atleast 20 home games this season.
[/quote]

now if only you could afford 20 leaf home games eh LMAO

baseball in canada is like hockey in the US. id much rather have cheap hockey games to go watch then baseball.

leafs arent doing too bad as of late tho. still got 1 point the other night. they only problem for the leafs is that the teams they need to lose are winning..... the leafs are winning also but they just never seem to be moving up because so are the other teams.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

yea mother fukas leafs scored tied the fuking game yes yes yes


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

aaa f*ck it stupid shootout.

boston wins 3-2


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rocker said:


> aaa f*ck it stupid shootout.
> 
> boston wins 3-2


still 10 points out of a possible 12 in the last 6 games is pretty damn good. its just the teams we need to lose that keep winning which doesnt help us catch them


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im not saying anything


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wings up 3-1 on columbus

oh nvm its 4-1 now


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

3 mins into the game. sens powerplay, its not looking good foe the habs.......oh wait its 1-0 habs cool, well i still think the sens will take this one, they are puttin on alot of pressure here, its only a mtter of time









BS call on koivu, 3 habs in the box, not looking good

can somebody tell me why abiescher is in net????????? 1-1 on a 4-3 powerplay for the sens

i am looking into my cristobol and i see playoff dreams


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> 3 mins into the game. sens powerplay, its not looking good foe the habs.......oh wait its 1-0 habs cool, well i still think the sens will take this one, they are puttin on alot of pressure here, its only a mtter of time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cristobol??? crystal ball ???


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ducks kicking ass in vancouver

ducks 4
van 2

keith carney scores on his own goalie lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

holy crap, did we win, i thought wed lose for sure


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

shut out shut out shut out manny legace !!! ha putting a hurt on edmontons playoff dreams capturing the presidents trophy and home ice advantage and also helping them there canucks


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

calgary1-ducks0 2nd intermission

sorry henry, just as i was gonna say its 2-0 its now 3-0


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

joey said:


> calgary1-ducks0 2nd intermission
> 
> sorry henry, just as i was gonna say its 2-0 its now 3-0


i know


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

henry how does flamed duck taste?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> henry how does flamed duck taste?


thats just mean, funny but mean


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet, my nhl package is mixed with the mlb, we could trn this into a baseball thread, im watching the jays and someone along with the habs losing to the sabres


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

If the Lightening lose 2 straight to the Canes, we have a shot!







Toronto would be so chaotic if this happened!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If the Lightening lose 2 straight to the Canes, we have a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, mr negativity, what happened to "we are out of the playoffs, screw this season"
what did i tell you, have some faith see what happens


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Go Jays


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Go Jays


i got to watch the game, and 2morrow and the next day and so on, i love the nhl package muhuhuhuhaahahhahahaha
i love the jays, but WE SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Jays dont suck!

Btw, who said the Cold War never happened?

http://www.break.com/index/russiacanadafight.html


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jays dont suck!
> 
> Btw, who said the Cold War never happened?
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/russiacanadafight.html










the refs didnt know what to do, they left


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

20 seconds in 1-0 habs over bruins
2-0 midway into 1st
View attachment 102519


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

man the blackhawks keep starting fights with us.. geez just cuz we up 7-3


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Leafs are 3 points out...wtf







Lightning cant win more than one of thier next three!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

canucks are out. lets hope at least 5 canadian teams can make it in.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

hell yeah, Los Angeles Kings are out!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hell yeah avery is out of LA period lol

i hope he stays out of the LEAGUE!!!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

habs up 2-1 going to the 3rd, leafs up by a whole bunch, we need tampa to loose!!!!!!


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> habs up 2-1 going to the 3rd, leafs up by a whole bunch, we need tampa to loose!!!!!!


it would be awesome to see the leafs in i'm hoping for the best but the lightning have to play washington, but i guess time will tell


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

~$naturalbornplaya$~ said:


> habs up 2-1 going to the 3rd, leafs up by a whole bunch, we need tampa to loose!!!!!!


it would be awesome to see the leafs in i'm hoping for the best but the lightning have to play washington, but i guess time will tell
[/quote]
go ovechikin do your thang and take out the lightning


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Lightning play Florida after this. I think Florida can win that game. But we need Carolina to take them down tonight.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

leafs 5-0 at the end of the second HAHAHAHAHA

ottawho????


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Lightning play Florida after this. I think Florida can win that game. But we need Carolina to take them down tonight.


on paper it should happen.hope it does.they beat my team last time in the finals i was hoping they wouldn't make the playoffs all year it would be even sweeter if the leafs came from nowhere and took them out.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

habs are down after being up, what else is new


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

2-1 Canes....cmon STAAL!


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow st.louis killed the leafs what a prick well they r done and we have 4 teams in the playoffs hope its an all canadian final, very good chance of it too.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

10 seconds left til a shoot out too!!!!!!!!! that little SOB.

well go flames go oil


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

so are the leafs out of the playoffs?


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh yeah baby!!!!!

My habs better beat the Devils on tuesday or the thrashers/lightning better friggin lose.

Pac


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes Rocker the Leaf's are out. They were out when the season started. 
Pat Quinn and John Jr are to blame for the Leaf's losses.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Killduv said:


> Yes Rocker the Leaf's are out. They were out when the season started.
> Pat Quinn and John Jr are to blame for the Leaf's losses.


quinn isnt to blame. this is the first time the leafs havent made the playoffs since he was coach. he is the most winningest active coach for a reason. he is picked to lead team canada for a reason. i dont agree with you that he is the reason they sucked.

jr ferguson gave up on the leafs b4 the trade deadline and didnt bother to pick up any significant player to help get them to the playoffs. he picks up a 36 year old guy and a rookie who played 2 games. its fergusons fault if any but not quinn

ferguson picked up 2 injury prone players and they both well........... got injured and couldnt finish the season. talk about the irony, picking up those 2 and then losing those 2............ didnt see that one coming.

they need to rebuild and a few names are coming up as free agents they should look into. dump berg antrapov and mccabe, pick up redden chara or jovo for the blue line. put some kinda trade offer in on bertuzzi since things arent working out there for him and also take a look into some young blood to work with sundin and pick up brad richards. oh yeah and trade belfour or just buy him out and save a ton of $$$ and bring up pogge or else try out the season with aubin and if that doesnt work out then look into a goalie for a couple years of play until pogge is NHL ready


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Yes Rocker the Leaf's are out. They were out when the season started.
> Pat Quinn and John Jr are to blame for the Leaf's losses.


quinn isnt to blame. this is the first time the leafs havent made the playoffs since he was coach. he is the most winningest active coach for a reason. he is picked to lead team canada for a reason. i dont agree with you that he is the reason they sucked.

jr ferguson gave up on the leafs b4 the trade deadline and didnt bother to pick up any significant player to help get them to the playoffs. he picks up a 36 year old guy and a rookie who played 2 games. its fergusons fault if any but not quinn

ferguson picked up 2 injury prone players and they both well........... got injured and couldnt finish the season. talk about the irony, picking up those 2 and then losing those 2............ didnt see that one coming.

they need to rebuild and a few names are coming up as free agents they should look into. dump berg antrapov and mccabe, pick up redden chara or jovo for the blue line. put some kinda trade offer in on bertuzzi since things arent working out there for him and also take a look into some young blood to work with sundin and pick up brad richards. oh yeah and trade belfour or just buy him out and save a ton of $$$ and bring up pogge or else try out the season with aubin and if that doesnt work out then look into a goalie for a couple years of play until pogge is NHL ready
[/quote]

Dan...there is a cap you know!

I would say go hard for Bertuzzi, so he can play with Sundin.

What I would really like to see tho, is 2 more solid D men added. Redden if we can, Jovo next and Chara if the other two are takin. Get a solid corps of defense, and then let the rookies go wild up front. Stajan, Suglobov, Steen, Wellwood, Pohl, Ondrus, Poni. Then we have Sundin, Tucker, Kilger, possibly Lindros, possibly Allison.

A scoring winger definitely wouldnt hurt tho


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

Fergason should be canned he should never have let joe and gary go for lindros allison and o'niel quinn shouldn't get fired but he could if jr doesn't.


----------



## thfryder19 (Mar 23, 2006)

dallas is beating the red wings 2-0 with 7 mins left in the 3rd


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

and they blew it lost 3-2 i think.montreal officially in washington beat up on atlanta


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

amazing comeback 3 goals in the last 7 min against one of the best teams in the nhl omg lol !! go wings


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ducks 4

flames 3

final

ducks vs flames, first round of the playoffs.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Guess who had glass seats at the GEC last night, thats right Me baby Me! Pics are from my phone, Preds split the season with the Wings after the 6-3 beat down last night. The last is the aftermath of Paul K's hat trick


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice pics. I am glad to see Kariya get back in a groove. 
Ducks beating the Flames hahahahah never!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

yes lol we made it in sorry to see the canucks and the leafs but the habs are in, we are gonna get sluaghtered by the canes, and the sens take on the tampons, and lol the rangers slid from 3rd seed to 6th lololololol







have i ever mentioned how much i hate the rangers? and the yankess for that matter, go mets and jays







lets go habs sens oilers and i like flamed duck i dont know about you guys


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Nashville won't go anywhere. They're gettin' fed to the sharks 1st round. San Jose > Nashville.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

If Vokoun was healthy, it would be different, but because he is hurt I must agree.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

san jose is on a roll and they will beat nashville with vokoun or without


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

We shall see


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Goodbye Pat Quinn!
I also think that Johnny Boy Jr should also get the big boot as well. He is a pretty bad gm. Going out to get Lindros what a joke.
Other people that should get the door in the ass are - Antropov, Richardson, Domi, Belfour, Allison, Berg, and Lindros.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Killduv said:


> Goodbye Pat Quinn!
> I also think that Johnny Boy Jr should also get the big boot as well. He is a pretty bad gm. Going out to get Lindros what a joke.
> Other people that should get the door in the ass are - Antropov, Richardson, Domi, Belfour, Allison, Berg, and Lindros.


Guys who need to be the future: Sundin, Steen, Welly, Coliacova, Harrison, Stajan, Bell, White, Pohl, Williams, Kabby, McCabe (if he stays for under 6 million...over 6 million and we cant afford him).

Should be an interesting off season!


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

has anyone else read about bill wirtz being ousted from the blackhawks? ive heard rumors and ive seen them trashing him in the papers....what have you guys heard? if its true, hawks fans will finally...FINALLY have a chance again


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

danny is there a yahoo playoff pool????? if so i want in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Goodbye Pat Quinn!
> I also think that Johnny Boy Jr should also get the big boot as well. He is a pretty bad gm. Going out to get Lindros what a joke.
> Other people that should get the door in the ass are - Antropov, Richardson, Domi, Belfour, Allison, Berg, and Lindros.


Guys who need to be the future: Sundin, Steen, Welly, Coliacova, Harrison, Stajan, Bell, White, Pohl, Williams, Kabby, McCabe (if he stays for under 6 million...over 6 million and we cant afford him).

Should be an interesting off season!
[/quote]

Correct on that one. The young kids produced alot of points and had the driving energy. Also Darcy Tucker killed the opposition this year. He needs a pay increase.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

PLAYOFFS START TONIGHT !!!

Redwings v edmonton right now !!

wings still minus datsyuk


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

Lets see some hockey brackets.

Im takin:

EAST
Tampa Over over Ottawa (7 games)
New York Rangers over New Jersey (6 games)
Philidelphia over Buffalo (7 games)
Carolina over Montreal (6 games)

WEST
Detroit over Edmonton (6 games)
Dallas over Colorado (5 games)
Calgary over Anahiem (7 games)
San Jose over Nashville (6 games)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Lets see some hockey brackets.
> 
> Im takin:
> 
> ...


lol you took the rangers over the devils







tampa might take it in 5-6, and id say 5-4 for the canes, flames in 4 (lol sorry henry) and sanjose ove the other dudes in 5


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wings won 3-2 in double OT 2 goals by maltby tonight !


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Preds 4 to 3 over sharks, I just hooked up a lower bowl ticket for Sunday!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> wings won 3-2 in double OT 2 goals by maltby tonight !










we will come back, you watch and see
1-0 flames amonte nets one up, second period i think...... maybe i dont know, go canadian teams go


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ducks lost

2-1 ot


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Henry 79 said:


> ducks lost
> 
> 2-1 ot


GOOD i love roast duck!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ducks lost
> 
> 2-1 ot


GOOD i love roast duck!
[/quote]

the flames were about to lose, but the cross-bar saved them


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> wings won 3-2 in double OT 2 goals by maltby tonight !










we will come back, you watch and see
1-0 flames amonte nets one up, second period i think...... maybe i dont know, go canadian teams go








[/quote]

w.e we our whole team was hung over from the party the night before you watch sunday we will tear that trap apart especially if we get datstyuk back.. and roloson can be that good for ever oilers out in 5 i think


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

stars got owned by the avs 5-2


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wings down in 5, habs up 2-1 in the end of the 1st


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok so its 3-1 habs, anyone wanna call when the canes will come back, we all its gonna happen soon


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

6-1 habs, ya thats what you get for bashing us in the regular season, watch out everyone, the magic of hockey is back


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Just one game joey :laugh: Takes 4 to win!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow huge hit on umberger!!!!!!!!!! campbells soup is a marked man now.

clean hit but philly wont let him get away with that clean or not.

i think umbergers brain is gonna be more like hamburger meat after that hit, he will without a doubt be out for the entire playoffs. he can keep primeau company in the concussion sky box


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

The Umberger hit and the contraversy that Hitchcock started is going to fire up the Flyers (or at least attempt to).

My Habs had a rough start, but CRUSHED the Canes.

HIP HIP HUET!!!!!

Pac


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

habs are gonna be the big upset over the canes.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Just one game joey :laugh: Takes 4 to win!


such a hater man, why cant you be nice, if it were the other way around i would be rooting for you guys


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That hit on Umberger sent chills down my spine!
Cambell is not even that big of a guy either.

Cambell will probably get his ass handed to him in the coming games.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> That hit on Umberger sent chills down my spine!
> Cambell is not even that big of a guy either.
> 
> Cambell will probably get his ass handed to him in the coming games.


you got that right man!!!!!!!! they arent all that different in size BUT umberger is the bigger guy by 9 lbs and 2 inches

here are the stats

BRIAN CAMPBELL
Buffalo Sabres (51) 
Position: Defenseman Shoots: Left 
Height: 6' 0" Weight: 191 
Born: May 23, 1979 
Origin: Strathroy, ON, CAN

R.J. UMBERGER
Philadelphia Flyers (20) 
Position: Center Shoots: Left 
Height: 6' 2" Weight: 200 
Born: May 3, 1982 
Origin: Pittsburgh, PA, USA


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sens tampa game is about to start

GO SENS GO


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> That hit on Umberger sent chills down my spine!
> Cambell is not even that big of a guy either.
> 
> Cambell will probably get his ass handed to him in the coming games.


lol for like 3 mins after he still didnt know what happened, i gotta get a screenshot of that


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> sens tampa game is about to start
> 
> GO SENS GO


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

yaaaaaa sens tie it at 2 woohoo go spezza, go sens go


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

4-3 Tampa


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:rasp:

ducks 4

flames2


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Henry 79 said:


> :rasp:
> 
> ducks 4
> 
> flames2


4-3 dont count us out yet


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ducks won


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Vesa Toskala, playoff shutout numero uno, and the first of many. Watch out for the sharks guys, most under-rated team in the NHL.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Well it looks to me that the Rangers are going to lose 4 in a row. No Jagr that wuss. 
To hell with the Ducks- they were lucky last night.
I was also glad to see Tampa beat the Sens.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Well it looks to me that the Rangers are going to lose 4 in a row. No Jagr that wuss.
> To hell with the Ducks- they were lucky last night.
> I was also glad to see Tampa beat the Sens.


I agree with all of that :laugh:


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Vesa Toskala, playoff shutout numero uno, and the first of many. Watch out for the sharks guys, most under-rated team in the NHL.


Vesa looked good, he stopped some quality shots, but the Sharks ran out to a 3-0 lead in the first with two 5 on 3 power plays. Our guys never seemed to recover from that. The game was called very tight, like the rest of the games they are hard on stick penalties. It was even tighter b/c the comisioner was in attendance on sunday.
Preds have had a hard time in San Jose this season, so if we can get one game away and get back to the GEC the series is still alive.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO i cant believe buffalo is owning phili 4-0 in late first period


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

GO HABS GO!!!!!

6-5 in OT2 after blowing a 3-0 lead!!!! Bubb Rubb says the whistle goes "WhoooWhoooo!!!!!!!!"

Pac


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> GO HABS GO!!!!!
> 
> 6-5 in OT2 after blowing a 3-0 lead!!!! Bubb Rubb says the whistle goes "WhoooWhoooo!!!!!!!!"
> 
> Pac


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Henry 79 said:


> GO HABS GO!!!!!
> 
> 6-5 in OT2 after blowing a 3-0 lead!!!! Bubb Rubb says the whistle goes "WhoooWhoooo!!!!!!!!"
> 
> Pac











[/quote]
i wasnt on the computer, we had some people from the block that are from montreal come over and watch the game on my package channel, but i called the blon lead as soon as it was 3-0, i must say i did think we would lose, although of course i am confident in our win,







go habs go


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

good win by the habs, like i said they are still gonna be the biggest upset by beating out carolina.

i want sens to beat tampa. id rather a canadian team bring the cup home again then tampa especially after st louis scored the oal that sealed toronto's fate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

Lookn at Tampas lineup, its much more Canadian then the Sens.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yes BUT the team is in canada and the last time the cup came home to a canadian team was when the habs won it in the early 90's

besides id rather a canadian team move on no matter who it was.......even the habs if flames, oil and sens cant win.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

go habs go, its magic time people


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Buffalo is a force. I think we might see them in the finals. 
Any team that can fight with philadelphia physically and still be an offensive threat is golden.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Kemper1989 said:


> Buffalo is a force. I think we might see them in the finals.
> Any team that can fight with philadelphia physically and still be an offensive threat is golden.


with an avatar like that how can you call yourself a canadian???

can you say band wagon anyone? a buffalo fan who finally admits it once they have the rules adjusted to suit their style of hockey.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Buffalo is a force. I think we might see them in the finals.
> Any team that can fight with philadelphia physically and still be an offensive threat is golden.


with an avatar like that how can you call yourself a canadian???

can you say band wagon anyone? a buffalo fan who finally admits it once they have the rules adjusted to suit their style of hockey.
[/quote]

haha

I like Toronto, but seeing as how they didn't make it in the playoffs ill go with my second choice.

And the reason for my choice is because of JP DUMONT


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Kemper1989 said:


> Buffalo is a force. I think we might see them in the finals.
> Any team that can fight with philadelphia physically and still be an offensive threat is golden.


with an avatar like that how can you call yourself a canadian???

can you say band wagon anyone? a buffalo fan who finally admits it once they have the rules adjusted to suit their style of hockey.
[/quote]

haha

I like Toronto, but seeing as how they didn't make it in the playoffs ill go with my second choice.

And the reason for my choice is because of JP DUMONT
[/quote]

i have his autographed rookie card its from pinnacle the card is a beehive card. they were $10 a pack in the late 90's and i opened his rookie card signed from a pack. the card is like 8x10


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

canadian teams win all 3 games tonight woooooooooohooooo

ottawa 8 tampa 4

calgary 5 anaheim 2

oilers 4 wings 3 in DOUBLE OT

and for the record

san jose 4 nashville 1


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ducks lost


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Henry 79 said:


> ducks lost


flames in 6


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Henry 79 said:


> ducks won


flambe anyone?








I would like eveyone to know, i am changin my avatar for as long as they remain in the playoffs.
course now that i do this theyll probably start to lose


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hopefully the flames keep winning with my avatar









the NON hockey fans are gonna be like WTF when they look at my avatar LOL


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm chiming in on behalf of the loudest fans in the league. Go OIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S.
Go ducks!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Pat said:


> I'm chiming in on behalf of the loudest fans in the league. Go OIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S.
> Go ducks!!


you just dont want the flames to mee the oil and knock them out









ducks are toast.







good try tho patty......... wishful thinking never hurt anyone







DREAMER


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

go don cherry, he just showed clips of the fight between lecavielier and chara, chara is suck a d!ck, tryin to get vinny to square off when he knew he wouldnt and then, give it to vin for having the heart to throw down against the monster knowing it was a death match, i like the snes and all, but i think chara is a d!ck


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

joey said:


> go don cherry, he just showed clips of the fight between lecavielier and chara, chara is suck a d!ck, tryin to get vinny to square off when he knew he wouldnt and then, give it to vin for having the heart to throw down against the monster knowing it was a death match, i like the snes and all, but i think chara is a d!ck


Dunno about being a dick, I could see you calling him that if he actually did give him the finishing blow at the end but instead he didn't.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

JP Dumont and Koivu both left with injuries during the their games. 
Not looking good.
I hope Koivu is alright, would be a big blow to Montreal especially with their success as of lately.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> JP Dumont and Koivu both left with injuries during the their games.
> Not looking good.
> I hope Koivu is alright, would be a big blow to Montreal especially with their success as of lately.


im very concerned with koivu, mad blood came from his eye, im mostly concerned with the extensiveness of his injury i hope it doesnt hurt his career


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

JP Dumont is back by the way.









I've seen tons of hockey players give atleast one more punch once the guy is down. I'd only classify the person as a dick if they gave more then one punch once the other play was on the ice like Vincent was. Tons of fights go from standing up to down on the ice to back up again. How was Chara suppose to know this one would be no different yet he decided not to throw it regardless.

Although I do agree, Chara shouldn't have picked a fight with him seeing how many people have called chara on to fight and yet he never dropped the gloves like Vincent did in that same situation. But to call him a dick based on that one action would kind of be unfair, thats my 2 cents anyways







.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> JP Dumont is back by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man what is wrong with yo, have you seen the replay? 
for like 3 minutes hes holding vinny, wont let him go, hes 7foot 30 inchs and vinny is what like 5'11
not to mention vinny is not a tough guy, so whatever.

games ove, no more avatar for me, i hope saku is ok


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

flyers won it tonight......now there only down 1-2


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

That stick to the eye of Koivu looked intentional... Cherry mentioned the "black" blood that I saw as well. It doesn't look good... Hopefully it's just a cut, but I fear much, MUCH worse...

Go Koivu and go Habs!

Pac


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he only held vinny there.......... vinny dropped his glove and threw the first punch. he is very lucky chara respected him enough to not crush his head with a final punch.

he let up on vinny and thats a good thing. i like vinny and i dont care much for chara BUT vinny did throw the first blow....... everyone holds onto someone when there is a big scrum...... vinny decided to throw one. he is also lucky chara just came back from a broken hand and didnt wanna break it again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> he only held vinny there.......... vinny dropped his glove and threw the first punch. he is very lucky chara respected him enough to not crush his head with a final punch.
> 
> he let up on vinny and thats a good thing. i like vinny and i dont care much for chara BUT vinny did throw the first blow....... everyone holds onto someone when there is a big scrum...... vinny decided to throw one. he is also lucky chara just came back from a broken hand and didnt wanna break it again.


...Did you even watch the clip man? Vinny was far from the instigator in that fight, Chara is a p*ssy...Chara, one of the heavy weights in the league, goes after a finesse player like Lecavalier...Vinny had no option....Chara holding up his arm was simply showboating...I wish he would have thrown another punch, he would have been suspended for attempt to injure.

Just another reason I refuse to cheer for the Sens. Neil the turtle, and Chara the Frakenstein would be no match for Phaneuf (in a couple years), Brashear...or that beast on Minnisota...Mitcfhell I think it is? I saw him fight once, one punch and the guy was down.

Tucker would own them both aswell


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Danny that was funny - Chara the Frakenstein - hahahaha. I don't care much for the Sens as well. I was happy to see the Avs win last night. NJ is going to clean up tommorow night. Jagr is a no show when it comes to the nitty gritty.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

joey said:


> That hit on Umberger sent chills down my spine!
> Cambell is not even that big of a guy either.
> 
> Cambell will probably get his ass handed to him in the coming games.


lol for like 3 mins after he still didnt know what happened, i gotta get a screenshot of that








[/quote]

BRIAN CAMPBELL DESTROYS RJ UMBERGER OMFG I DIIIIIIIIEEEE!!!1


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> he only held vinny there.......... vinny dropped his glove and threw the first punch. he is very lucky chara respected him enough to not crush his head with a final punch.
> 
> he let up on vinny and thats a good thing. i like vinny and i dont care much for chara BUT vinny did throw the first blow....... everyone holds onto someone when there is a big scrum...... vinny decided to throw one. he is also lucky chara just came back from a broken hand and didnt wanna break it again.


...Did you even watch the clip man? Vinny was far from the instigator in that fight, Chara is a p*ssy...Chara, one of the heavy weights in the league, goes after a finesse player like Lecavalier...Vinny had no option....Chara holding up his arm was simply showboating...I wish he would have thrown another punch, he would have been suspended for attempt to injure.

[/quote]









like ive been saying vinny was being held for about 3 minutes, ya no sh*t he threw the first punch the guy wouldnt let go, id a [email protected] hit him 2
im not even mad about yesterday, but i am very concerned, the saku play looked very bad and i am very worried, i dont if he will return... at all, and i love how there was no penalty on the play, and for anyof you who are gonna say it was clean,


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

there was scraps going on............ when scraps go on everyone grabs a partner and weather they fight or just hold on thats up to them.

vinny and chara were holding and talking.............. vinny finally dropped 1 glove and threw the first punch....... how can you guys cry about that???? vinyn DID have an option..... just keep holding on til all the crap was done and they would have been separated. vinny is lucky that chara didnt fill him in and throw that last punch. here you guys are crying about chara taking it easy on vinny............. when vinny threw the first punch.

tons of guys pair up and dont fight because no one throws a punch. hell p*ssy alfredson pairs up with people but he is smart enough to not throw a punch unlike vinny.

vinny knows how big chara is and im sure he knows the outcome of the fight b4 he threw the punch. so stop crying about how chara is cheap and such. vinny threw the first punch chara threw the last, and luckily he didnt thorw that very last one b4 kerry fraser jumped in and saved vinny........... and then had to hold vinny down by the head so he didnt do something stupid like get up for some more.

vinny should start smaller and work his way up........ he takes on guys he cant win against........ iginla and now chara lol his eyes are bigger then his fists


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

this is a retarded argument besides the fact, all i care about is canadian teams advancing, which wont go past the second round due to the sens and habs matchup if said teams were to win.

regardless i am sorta not so interested anymore due to last nights stick to the eye of koivu, i am more concerned with the outcome of his injury, i have much respect for the man, he has over come many obstacles in his career *and i hope all of you true hockey fans can take a minute to wish him the best and and have him in your thoughts and prayers *
View attachment 104280
View attachment 104281

View attachment 104282


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

I love Saku Koivu, hes the only reason I dont dispise tha Habs as much as the Sens.

BTW Dan, are you a Chara fan or something? Even Don Cherry, who has praised him and the Sens all year, owned him during coaches corner.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I love Saku Koivu, hes the only reason I dont dispise tha Habs as much as the Sens.
> 
> BTW Dan, are you a Chara fan or something? Even Don Cherry, who has praised him and the Sens all year, owned him during coaches corner.


thats where i saw the dispute and i agree with don, 
thanks for the good words for saku


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

its not looking good for the red wings







i hope yzerman plays tonight .. i still have faith they will pull it out


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the series is tied 2-2 you have nothing to be worried about.

and no danny im not a chara fan......... im just telling it how it is. vinny threw first punch when they were just paired off while everyone else was scrumming.

im not choosing favourites in that fight im just simply pointing out the facts that vinny threw first punch


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

GO WINGS, BRING IT BACK TO HOCKEYTOWN.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Preds losta heart breaker last night 5-4. The busigness guy gets on camera at one point saying the sunday game will be blacked out here in Nashville if they don't sell two thousand tickets by noon today.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

olay olay olay olay, olay, o-olay,olay olay olay olay, olay, o-olay
2-1 canes boulion gets one in


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

joey said:


> olay olay olay olay, olay, o-olay,olay olay olay olay, olay, o-olay
> 2-1 canes boulion gets one in












btw thats a soccer song isnt it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Canes win







Jays win


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Canes win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


canes win?
nice to know where you stand


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

joey said:


> Canes win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


canes win?
nice to know where you stand








[/quote]

Koivu is out, what reason do I have left to cheer for them? Canes have more Canadian players.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i look at where the franchise is not who is on the team..........


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

3-0 oilers mid way through 2, ohh wait they are looking at this last 3rd goal, may be 2-0, looks clean to me should stand


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

damn it almost came back .. i hate this bull sh*t wings in the west thing all the away games dont start till like 10 o clock here . legace sure picked a good time to start playing shitty he better step it up the next two games.. or ill be sad but i guess either way ill still have the pistons


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oilers win 3-2 and take a series lead 3-2

rangers got swept HAHAHAHAHAHA so much for the czech team LMAO salute this jagr you *** lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oilers win 3-2 and take a series lead 3-2
> 
> rangers got swept HAHAHAHAHAHA so much for the czech team LMAO salute this jagr you *** lol


i would appreciate it if everyone showed respect to all teams eve foes who lose
they played a good series tough luck for them, better luck next year


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

LETS GO TAMPA!







:laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> LETS GO TAMPA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you a bad bad word, and you have been since the start of this playoff season
shame on you you bad lil boy


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

joey said:


> LETS GO TAMPA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you a bad bad word, and you have been since the start of this playoff season
shame on you you bad lil boy








[/quote]










It would be cool to see Sens and Habs...but cmon, I gotta go for Brad Richards and Dan Boyle


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bye bye tampa

joeyd, NYR didnt play a good series.......... why would i rub it in their face? i hate the rangers and the organization. they tried to buy a cup for a few years but having too many 1 man team sort of players back fired and they didnt even make the playoffs for so many years in a row........ then they built a team around that over paid p*ssy jagr....... him and all their countrymen saluting the fans after a win!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha they didnt get one salute in the playoffs cause a good old canadian bred goalie shut their czech asses down. jagr is a bitch and so is the NYR. they still cant buy a cup, you would think they might want to make an all canadian team instead of czech team since canada kicks ass at hockey


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> bye bye tampa
> 
> joeyd, NYR didnt play a good series.......... why would i rub it in their face? i hate the rangers and the organization. they tried to buy a cup for a few years but having too many 1 man team sort of players back fired and they didnt even make the playoffs for so many years in a row........ then they built a team around that over paid p*ssy jagr....... him and all their countrymen saluting the fans after a win!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha they didnt get one salute in the playoffs cause a good old canadian bred goalie shut their czech asses down. jagr is a bitch and so is the NYR. they still cant buy a cup, you would think they might want to make an all canadian team instead of czech team since canada kicks ass at hockey

















or an all swedish team since i do believe they are the ones that brought home gold this year


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well i guess dallas is out of it already..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

right well id like to take this time to say, its been a decent season, way more entertaining than i expected, i feel we played the second half of the season strong and look forward to next year and a healthy recovery for saku.
as for the rest of the season, i still have my faith, but realisticly i think we are done.
i would like to wish all remaining teams the best, and of course im still all for a canadian finals no matter which team it is


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bye bye nashville


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wings up 1-0 start of second


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

stupid!!! ducks, they better win tonight!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MANNY MANNY MANNY MANNY MANNY MANNY, the crowd is chanting gettin in his head, oilers tie it up with 2 goals in the 3rd, the crowd is going crazy, the team is feeling it, this should be a great match tied at 2 13 mins left in the 3rd


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

after a contraversial goal by the oilers to tie it at 3, now its 4-3 oilers 1 minute in the 3rd legacy is on the bench, 30 seconds inthe oiler zone oiler down morrow is down..... 5.5 seconds face off right of oiler net






















the crowd is going wild, good series and season to the wings









its al over good series to the wings tough loss after leading the whole game,







way to go oilers i think i called tis in 6 didnt i? and danny you said the wings would take it


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Oh...my...God....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

trash .. all i can say 3rd goal was trash .. sad to see them go out like that on trash his stick wasnt even near the puck ..







bad bad call toronto very bad


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i lost 4 guys in my pool.................. who woulda thought that. wings suck in playoffs lately. 3 years in a row....... ducks,flames and now oilers. this is the last time i go with detroit players in a pool. they let me down 3 years in a row......... 2 were in the FIRST ROUND!!!!!

at least that means another canadian team is that much closer to bringing the cup home. lets home montreal moves on and so does calgary!!!!!!!

if flames are out im alllllllllllllll OILERS


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> trash .. all i can say 3rd goal was trash .. sad to see them go out like that on trash his stick wasnt even near the puck ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cazn see how you would feel that way being a wings fan, but lidstrom was pushing him in and i think it was a legite goal, in cases like this i act in a fair manner, all i saw was his body being pushed, its your own defensemens fault it was a goal, if he wasnt pushed i doubt it would have gone in
to add,his stick doesnt need to be anywhere near the puck, or do you not know the rules?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok, game 6 under way, could this be the end of the season for my habs? i hope not, good luck to them tonight









YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SOURAY POWERPLAY GOAL, 1-0 HABS, 13 in the first left


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok well its the end of regulation, it has been tied since 1 minute after we scored so it has been a great close game wonderful goaltending by both goalies and great gameplay, i wish the best to beath clubs and hope my habs can pull one out


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Go Canes
















Na Na Na Na,

Na Na Na Na,

HEY HEY HEY

GOOD GOODBYE

Good series tho


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> trash .. all i can say 3rd goal was trash .. sad to see them go out like that on trash his stick wasnt even near the puck ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cazn see how you would feel that way being a wings fan, but lidstrom was pushing him in and i think it was a legite goal, in cases like this i act in a fair manner, all i saw was his body being pushed, its your own defensemens fault it was a goal, if he wasnt pushed i doubt it would have gone in
to add,his stick doesnt need to be anywhere near the puck, or do you not know the rules?
[/quote]

first let me say im not trying to take anything away from the oilers they played an amazing series and deserve to move on they way out played the wings. the wings did not play up to what they needed to. and yes i do know the rules pry not as well as you or some of the other people but if you were to see the replay you can see him kick the puck in shove or not the kicking motion should have brought the goal back.. but regardless the wings shouldnt have let them come back like they did. but o well just wish they coulda went a lil further for yzermans sake.

oh yeah and i still got the mini me wings the Grand Rapids Griffins who are also having an amazing season they are still in for the calder cup !!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> trash .. all i can say 3rd goal was trash .. sad to see them go out like that on trash his stick wasnt even near the puck ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cazn see how you would feel that way being a wings fan, but lidstrom was pushing him in and i think it was a legite goal, in cases like this i act in a fair manner, all i saw was his body being pushed, its your own defensemens fault it was a goal, if he wasnt pushed i doubt it would have gone in
to add,his stick doesnt need to be anywhere near the puck, or do you not know the rules?
[/quote]

first let me say im not trying to take anything away from the oilers they played an amazing series and deserve to move on they way out played the wings. the wings did not play up to what they needed to. and yes i do know the rules pry not as well as you or some of the other people but if you were to see the replay you can see him kick the puck in shove or not the kicking motion should have brought the goal back.. but regardless the wings shouldnt have let them come back like they did. but o well just wish they coulda went a lil further for yzermans sake.

oh yeah and i still got the mini me wings the Grand Rapids Griffins who are also having an amazing season they are still in for the calder cup !!
[/quote]
if you had watched the game, as i did you would have seen the replay for about 15 minutes and about 400 times, lidstrum knee-ed him which is why it looked as if he kicked it in, i dont even know who scored cause i didnt care, but he lost his balance and wasnt even looking at the puck, he was trying not to tumble into the net.
if he did kick it i would be agreeing with you right now, but he was pushed there was no directive kick therefore its a goal.
and to add i do think the wings should have taken them out, they were outplayed in the first 2 games and i dont know why the rest of the series went the other way, but it did


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Haha, silly Habs fan. Cups are for winners!

Spoken like a true Leaf fan eh


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

1 less canadian team to cheer for............







carolina deserved it because they won 4 games straight, montreal blew it when they has a 2-0 series lead.

tomorrow night game 7 flames VS ducks.......... hopefully 3 of 4 canadian teams in the playoffs advance to round #2


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> trash .. all i can say 3rd goal was trash .. sad to see them go out like that on trash his stick wasnt even near the puck ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cazn see how you would feel that way being a wings fan, but lidstrom was pushing him in and i think it was a legite goal, in cases like this i act in a fair manner, all i saw was his body being pushed, its your own defensemens fault it was a goal, if he wasnt pushed i doubt it would have gone in
to add,his stick doesnt need to be anywhere near the puck, or do you not know the rules?
[/quote]

first let me say im not trying to take anything away from the oilers they played an amazing series and deserve to move on they way out played the wings. the wings did not play up to what they needed to. and yes i do know the rules pry not as well as you or some of the other people but if you were to see the replay you can see him kick the puck in shove or not the kicking motion should have brought the goal back.. but regardless the wings shouldnt have let them come back like they did. but o well just wish they coulda went a lil further for yzermans sake.

oh yeah and i still got the mini me wings the Grand Rapids Griffins who are also having an amazing season they are still in for the calder cup !!
[/quote]
if you had watched the game, as i did you would have seen the replay for about 15 minutes and about 400 times, lidstrum knee-ed him which is why it looked as if he kicked it in, i dont even know who scored cause i didnt care, but he lost his balance and wasnt even looking at the puck, he was trying not to tumble into the net.
if he did kick it i would be agreeing with you right now, but he was pushed there was no directive kick therefore its a goal.
and to add i do think the wings should have taken them out, they were outplayed in the first 2 games and i dont know why the rest of the series went the other way, but it did
[/quote]

ahh you mustve had dif. camera angles what was it on in ur part of the world .. i guess it was on our detroit station so i think the commentators where a lil biased too.. o well dont matter to much i guess just disapointing


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

*DUCKS WIN










ducks 3

flames 0

















*


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

great series between the flames and the ducks, congrats to the ducks for a great played series and best of luck to them on thier way to the finals











DannyBoy17 said:


> Haha, silly Habs fan. Cups are for winners!
> 
> Spoken like a true Leaf fan eh


ummm ya im sorry you didnt even make the playoffs, so why dont you do us all a favor and shut your mouth, ive been a good sport up until now, your gettin under my skin, you got a real attitude problem and i curse the leafs to never make it to the playoffs again


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Id rather miss the playoffs then choke and go down in flames like a certain team from Quebec









Damn, did the Ducks really win? That means the top 4 from the East made it through, and the bottom 4 from the West...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Id rather miss the playoffs then choke and go down in flames like a certain team from Quebec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ya cause we got our asses kicked so bad right








your such a soar loser its not even funny, your team didnt make it in so you have to be a shmuck about the whole thing, you were cool until they were eliminated but since then ....








im not even gonna bother with you from this point on till the playoffs are over, my full support goes to the oilers and the sens, as well as the devils(only for brodeur)
as for the rest, best wishes to the remaining teams


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Boo Sens.:rasp:

Well I guess I could survive it if they won the cup...aslong as it isnt the Habs









:laugh: Settle joey'd!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Boo Sens.:rasp:
> 
> Well I guess I could survive it if they won the cup...aslong as it isnt the Habs
> 
> ...


i just want you to know... im ignoring you
yo im about to pizzle on this piece of shizzle fo rizzle yo


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well my flames are out............ seems every team i root for loses....... my fav team is the leafs but they didnt make the playoffs........ my back up team to the leafs is the canucks........ they didnt make the playoffs. then the team i wanted to win the cup out of the 4 remaining canadian teams was the flames and now they lose also......... hmmmm who to cheer for next???

i want the oilers to win so lets hope i dont curse them now.

btw a lil stat i noticed for myself is that the top 4 teams from the east all made it past round 1 the top 4 teams from the west all got knocked out in round 1............ weird eh?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

You didnt note that for yourself you dope :rasp:

BTW, I alreayd posted about that.

Think about it tho, we were goin to lose a Canadian team in the next round regardless (Oil vs Flame)


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Sorry guys. Edmonton is done for. I don't think they'll make it past San Jose, because the sharks are teh best.

View attachment 105169


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You didnt note that for yourself you dope :rasp:
> 
> BTW, I alreayd posted about that.
> 
> Think about it tho, we were goin to lose a Canadian team in the next round regardless (Oil vs Flame)


i didnt notice cause i dont read your useless posts LMAO jk

and i did figure it out on my own i just didnt hear about it from someone else........ which means i still did figure it out.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Sorry guys. Edmonton is done for. I don't think they'll make it past San Jose, because the sharks are teh best.
> 
> View attachment 105169


We'll see.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dang i kinda wanted the flames to go on i like kiprusof ..

and dont underestimate the oilers they may be 8 seed but they are a good defensive team but san jose is also good ... oh man ..

and i dont really have anyone to cheer for either so i will be just watching good hockey!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

In other news, me and some of the guys went off and played our own hockey today an off day in the nhl, here are some pics, we had no lights so sunday morning we will play again and ill have pics of my fully dressed as a goalie WITH A LEAFS JERSEY MAY I ADD!!!! i do have a montreal roadrunners jersey, but for goalie the leafs jersey is the one i use
Here in the pics instead of saying cheese, we said "Couldnt see a Pucken thing" (no lights)
My boys left Brandon, Right Pualie
View attachment 105270

Me and pualie
View attachment 105267

Me and brandon
View attachment 105268

Brandon and puali again
View attachment 105269


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Here's what San Jose will see when they go back to Edmonton. 
Loudest barn in the NHL. Some had said in pro sports.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Pat said:


> Here's what San Jose will see when they go back to Edmonton.
> Loudest barn in the NHL. Some had said in pro sports.










Clearly you have never been to the ACC or to Montreal during a Hab vs Leafs game...or you have never been to a sold out Jays game (55,000 seats).


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

My Stanley Cup final match- Av's vs Devils.
Winner- Devils in 6.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

id love to see oilers vs sens

but in all honesty i think its sharks VS sens


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

I'll take Sharks vs Buffalo.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here's what San Jose will see when they go back to Edmonton.
> Loudest barn in the NHL. Some had said in pro sports.










Clearly you have never been to the ACC or to Montreal during a Hab vs Leafs game...or you have never been to a sold out Jays game (55,000 seats).
[/quote]

leafs fans suck at the games. there is slight cheering when a goal goes in and thats about it. i was truly disgusted when i went to a game in person. leafs VS habs or not. the ACC sells tickets to corprate companies who put possible clients in seats instead of REAL fans. very RARELY will you ever see a leafs jersey sitting in the platinum seats.

oilers and flames have THE BEST fans in the NHL. rexall place is the loudest rink in the NHL hitting up and and over 110 deciples. flames fans at home almost all wear a red flames jersey!!!!!!! they have spirit, toronto and montreal have no spirit compared to oilers and flames.

i dont know how you can even compare toronto or montreal fans to edmonton fans or even flames fans. rexall is the loudest and pengrowth has the most spirit end of discussion, if you dont agree then you are completely oblivious.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Dan, just ask joey'd. The ACC was a bad example, but when the true Leaf fans step into Montreal, and the two teams meet...its mayhem!

You only see Calgary and Edmonton now that they are in playoffs.

Another big one is when the Leafs play Philly, or when they are in Ottawa.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Montreal in the playoffs is a loud rink no question. 
We get all the playoff and reg season games out west that are on HNC. I've watched many many games through the years. Montreal is loud, I'll give montreal fans credit.

But Rexall place in the playoffs is another level.
Harry Neale has said numerous times in all his bulidings he's been in, Edmonton's atmosphere is beyond anywhere he's been. And it's sustained noise.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

edmonton and calgary fans are always more exciting then leaf and montreal fans. ive watched TONS of their games on sattalite and you cannot compares western canadian hockey fans to the corporate stcuk up east fans that go to the games in business suits and leave the seats bare for like 10 min after every intermission.

dont get me wrong, im a HUGE LEAFS FAN but the fans at the ACC are terrible. if tickets werent so ass rapingly high then you would see more TRUE fans able to afford to go. also the ACC never gives out things like pom poms or clap stick blow up things or towels or tshirts.......... all the ACC cares about is filling the stands everygame........ they dont care about the atmosphere of the rink they care about filling their pockets with cash weather the leafs win or lose even in the playoffs they dont hand out anything to fans to cheer with and such.......... they dont do things like some teams do....... winnipeg had its white outs.......philly has the orange crush tshirts..... flames have the sea of red....... when you are a fan at the leafs game it kinda is a let down..... hell they dont even get a WAVE going. all you get for your money is your seat and nothing more........ not to mention $8 beers







its just sad.

the leaf fans in buffalo and montreal cheer more when the team is away because then you dont have a bunch of corprate stuck up snobs taking all the seats because they have deep pockets. the business men arent big enough fans to travel which is why you can actually hear fans in buffalo and montreal and ottawa cheering for the leafs, cause at home in Toronto all the seats are taken by rich goofs.

i thought with the players getting paid less it might bring the ticket prices down.......... but i guess not. they are just as high as before and the players are making less........... guess the owners are making even more money now. they could drop ticket prices........ but why do that when you sell out every home game anyways....... friggin leafs


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

I still think the Habs have the loudest NHL fans. I went to game two last year when the played Tampa in the playoffs, and half the crowd was Habs fans, and when they scored, you couldnt hear anything at all...just noise. And when you watch them on TV, all game its screaming.

You want loud tho...go to the Labor Day clasic between the Argos and Ti Cats....thats just FN crazy, not just because of the noise of each fan, but because twice as many fit in the arena.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

this is what happens when habs and leafs fans get together, you shoulda seen the other guy
View attachment 105402


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Go SABRES! WHAT A GAME!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ducks 5

avs 0

go ducks!!!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ducks 5
> 
> avs 0
> 
> go ducks!!!


I agree. They deserve my support after stunning the flames.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Pat said:


> ducks 5
> 
> avs 0
> 
> go ducks!!!


I agree. They deserve my support after stunning the flames.
[/quote]

Its still louder







Last year was halarious, a punch of guys flew in with parachutes, and they all missed the stadium


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

sens vs sabres.......game 1 was a great game...lots of scoring and speed on both sides....but sens will take the series......


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

game 2

ducks 3

avs 0

final


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

you guys think the ducks can win this series?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the way the goaltending is going yes


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Henry 79 said:


> you guys think the ducks can win this series?


Piece of cake. 
They just have keep trapping. Sharks will probably win as well the same way. They're suffocating the Oilers. Two 2-1 games. Snoozers.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Pat said:


> you guys think the ducks can win this series?


Piece of cake. 
They just have keep trapping. Sharks will probably win as well the same way. They're suffocating the Oilers. Two 2-1 games. Snoozers.
[/quote]

That's only because Roloson is playing like a maniac. The margin would be much more if he were a lesser goalie. Anyhow, we get 'er done. We'll get 'er done at rexall place too.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i dont know if this belongs here but crosyby playes amazing in the Canada vs USA game, we beat them 2-1.

next game is in the bad for us, were versing latvia


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

LUPUL SCORES AGAIN!!!! HIS FOURTH GOAL OF THE NIGHT!!!! IN OVERTIME!!!! DUCKS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

final score in OT

ducks 4

avs 3

ducks lead series 3-0


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Henry 79 said:


>


without lupul your team woulda been shut out............ did anyone else show up or just him?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


>


without lupul your team woulda been shut out............ did anyone else show up or just him?








[/quote]


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Pat said:


> Here's what San Jose will see when they go back to Edmonton.
> Loudest barn in the NHL. Some had said in pro sports.


I told you guys it would be a different story back in Rexall Place.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

avs suck

go ducks

i like the oilers, but hate their bandwagon fans (even worse than vancouver fans)...i like smitty, but hate pronger....so...

GO SHARKS!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Sabres FTW.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

final

ducks 4

avs 1

its over


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

avs

View attachment 105958


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sabres FTW.


not tonight at least. classy sabers fans tho trashing the ice cause they were so cocky to bring brooms.

ducks are looking good and now have pleanty of time to rest


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Puff said:


> i like the oilers, but hate their bandwagon fans (even worse than vancouver fans)...i like smitty, but hate pronger....so...
> 
> GO SHARKS!!


Ok Buddy...
Get it straight. Go back and look at how faithful Oiler fans have been through the years. 
Every year, for 10 years,they met the 13,500 ticket sales for subsidation in a market 1/3 the size of Vancouver with a pre-determined salary cap.. They watched 6 straight series against a far superior Dallas team and showed up to cheer louder than anyone series in that particular year. Every city has their fans that jump on and off, but get serious.

Why do you hate Pronger because he's good??

I've watched the NHL since 1980. I will never say anything negative about the fans of that city. I was at the game when Steve smith scored on himself in 1986. I was at the Stanley Cup against the Flyers the next year. I watched the organization get completely dismantled over the course of about four years. Gretz in 88 and Mess in 92. After Messier left they missed the playoffs 5 straight years. Then after missing the playoffs for so long they got beat 5 of the 6 times they met Dallas in all the playoffs. and know what? Every year they come out and cheer louder and louder. 
Ken Hitchcock said in 1999 that Edmonton had by far the best fans in all four series on the way to the cup. Harry Neale said that Edmonton was the loudest place in all his years he'd been to in the playoffs.

Don't knock the fan's of Edmonton. And to say even they're worse than Vancouver. A place that witch hunts Marty McSorley and gives Todd Bertuzzi a standing ovation.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Paul Maurice is a Leaf


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how 'bout that cam ward?!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

maurice blows

shoulda kept quinn.......... or at least picked up crawford


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Ya right man, Maurice is an amazing coach. Stop listening to the TV analyst. Hes goin to give our young players a chance to develop. Out with the *old*.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ya right man, Maurice is an amazing coach. Stop listening to the TV analyst. Hes goin to give our young players a chance to develop. Out with the *old*.


What young players...?? Goaltending's future has possibilities.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Your boys really got it done in game 4 pat. Kudos to you and your team.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Pat said:


> Ya right man, Maurice is an amazing coach. Stop listening to the TV analyst. Hes goin to give our young players a chance to develop. Out with the *old*.


What young players...?? Goaltending's future has possibilities.
[/quote]

We have a ton of solid prospects in our system, look at this year. We brought up like 6 players full time, plus another 5 or 6 guys and the Marlies still made the playoffs. Now we got some solid goaltenders on the way up. All we need is a couple scorers up front, most of the guys are workhorse type players.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Your boys really got it done in game 4 pat. Kudos to you and your team.


This series is a model for the NHL. WOW.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Na Na Na Na,

Na Na Na Na,

Hey, Hey, Hey,

Goooodbye.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ya right man, Maurice is an amazing coach. Stop listening to the TV analyst. Hes goin to give our young players a chance to develop. Out with the *old*.


What young players...?? Goaltending's future has possibilities.
[/quote]

We have a ton of solid prospects in our system, look at this year. We brought up like 6 players full time, plus another 5 or 6 guys and the Marlies still made the playoffs. Now we got some solid goaltenders on the way up. All we need is a couple scorers up front, most of the guys are workhorse type players.
[/quote]

toronto gives up all their good drafts for old men. boyes was a leaf and look what happened to him......... traded for own nolan. not to mention the countless draft picks they give away over the last 5 years.

the rookies in the leafs line up are hardly work horse type players. ondrus was the only work horse. stajan steen and wellwood got maybe 1 hit combined this year. the leafs have a LOOOOOOOOOOONG rebuilding process because these rookies arent as promising. toronto's scouts have always sucked.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Ye of little faith


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ye of little faith


no i am just realistic.............


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Ye of little faith


no i am just realistic.............
[/quote]

You'll see, in a couple of years we will have a great team


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

carolina over beefalo in 5 cam ward gonna 0wn the playoffs.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Buffalo in 6!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

doesnt matter who wins the east............. they are just gonna lose to the oilers in the cup final anyways........


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

are you kidding me? carolina will 0wn the oilers...brind-amour/staal will melt that ice, and oilers gotta make their shots count against the almighty cam ward!!! muhahahaha. buffalo going down!!!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Buffalo in 6


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

rookie goaltender face off...cam ward actually has a lot of AHL playoff experience, and thus far, as been very effective at shutting down the opponents scoring drives.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Dont get me wrong, I love Carolina. I picked Staal, Cole and Ward all before even a game was played in the NHL this season.

But the way Buffalo man handled a more skillful team like the Sens...I just cant see Carolina beating them. Theve got speed, scoring and now outstanding goaltending....If Carolina was more of a hard hitting, energy type team, I could see them winning, but I dont think they will be able to out "run an gun" the Sabres.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont know, ive first hand watched staal and ward play in the playoffs (they played for the team i work for) and once playoff time comes around, staal is lights out. look at his scoring streak. the guy probably is one of the top 5 in the NHL as far as natural talent goes. and cam ward, he's just a beast. me and my co-workers made shirts when they played the providence bruins in the second round of the AHL playoffs that said cam ward is a beast!!! because he was! absolutely my favorite goaltender in a long long long ass time.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oilers will beat the ducks. we have all seen what happens to ducks when there is an oil spill


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oilers will beat the ducks. we have all seen what happens to ducks when there is an oil spill


lets go oilers


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i know its not nhl but i get to go to the griffens game tommorrow !!!! going for the calder cup!!!! since the wings are out /


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oilers take game 1 baby!!!!!!!!!!!! how ya like them apples henry?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oilers take game 1 baby!!!!!!!!!!!! how ya like them apples henry?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Henry 79 said:


> oilers take game 1 baby!!!!!!!!!!!! how ya like them apples henry?











[/quote]

I'll say one thing about the ducks... they are tough. I haven't seen that kind of weight in the other two series the Oil were in.
That team has a very good future. Sharks as well.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

2-0 going back to Rexall...!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Pat said:


> 2-0 going back to Rexall...!!


series over

sorry henry

ducks only chance was to win at least 1 game at home.

poor ducky


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 2-0 going back to Rexall...!!


series over

sorry henry

ducks only chance was to win at least 1 game at home.

poor ducky
[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

YEAH, GO WHITNEY BITCHES!!! CAROLINA FTW!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

uh oh............... down 3-0 and still one game left in edmonton!!!!!!!

could it be the team who swept the avs last round get swept by the oil this round???

looks like posting this pic is gonna come back to haunt you henry


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wooohooo whata game last night, went out to a bar in the city only to see a bunch of fellow canucks from where else but edmonton at the bar, we all cheered and got plastered, good times good times








i must say i am fearing the delay of a series start for the oilers, so far each team that has waited for the next round has been swept out (almost) so im hoping for a quick end tot he buffalo series


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Edmonton ftw all the way. Oilers deserve it this year.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lets go carolina!!! cam ward is my homeboy!!! w00t!!!! edmonton is gonna have trouble with them...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> lets go carolina!!! cam ward is my homeboy!!! w00t!!!! edmonton is gonna have trouble with them...


no they arent.

they knocked out the firat place team in the league........... then the well rounded sharks who were probably the best team in the league since the olympics and then the so far are sweeping the ducks who were smoking everyone in the playoffs so far also like the flames and avs........ hurricanes played the habs.......... and then nj who was sh*t in round 2 canes have had it easy......... wait til they face a REAL opponant.

the cup is coming home to canada PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> lets go carolina!!! cam ward is my homeboy!!! w00t!!!! edmonton is gonna have trouble with them...


no they arent.

they knocked out the firat place team in the league........... then the well rounded sharks who were probably the best team in the league since the olympics and then the so far are sweeping the ducks who were smoking everyone in the playoffs so far also like the flames and avs........ hurricanes played the habs.......... and then nj who was sh*t in round 2 canes have had it easy......... wait til they face a REAL opponant.

the cup is coming home to canada PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

what he said.

If you can't beat them, join them...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Henry 79 said:


> lets go carolina!!! cam ward is my homeboy!!! w00t!!!! edmonton is gonna have trouble with them...


no they arent.

they knocked out the firat place team in the league........... then the well rounded sharks who were probably the best team in the league since the olympics and then the so far are sweeping the ducks who were smoking everyone in the playoffs so far also like the flames and avs........ hurricanes played the habs.......... and then nj who was sh*t in round 2 canes have had it easy......... wait til they face a REAL opponant.

the cup is coming home to canada PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

what he said.

If you can't beat them, join them...
[/quote]

not to mention rolloson is on fire and is hands down down the best in the post season hats off to the oilers the stepped up at the right time

* oh and btw i said i was going to a hockey game well brett lebda was back down on the griffins cuz the wings were out and jordan tootoo was playing for the other team pretty cool seeing them guys there . just thought u guys would like to know .


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Buffalo FTW


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Buffalo FTW


your still a jerkoff


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

buffalo is going down danny, 7th game is going to be unreal...espn is bullshit, all beefalo players for the 3 stars, WTF stilman had 2 f*cking goals! gheyness.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Sabres in 6!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

your hero, Ward got yanked


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thats gay, he's done good, his defense has been shitty for most of the playoffs.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> thats gay, he's done good, his defense has been shitty for most of the playoffs.


Buffalo is just too fast on the opportuinities against the caine's, however either team won't be able to compete and grind it out against every line on the Oilers .

































































Rolloson has been playing a great job but much of it has to be contributed to Pronger getting the bodies out and giving Rolloson an open look at the puck.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

says you...carolina might not be the most physical team on the ice, really their only big guy is commodore, but they've got several skill players, and a very solid goalie. should be interesting to see how they win the cup, because that's inevitable.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> says you...carolina might not be the most physical team on the ice, really their only big guy is commodore, but they've got several skill players, and a very solid goalie. should be interesting to see how they win the cup, because that's inevitable.


Seems like your solid goalie let in a couple softies tonight and scored one too.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Wasn't the start of last games anthem lovely and the greatest anthem sung at a sporting event, it almost brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

one bad game...how about game 1, his defense left him out to dry, what was the first goal off of, 5 rebounds? some sh*t like that...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Nuggs said:


> Wasn't the start of last games anthem lovely and the greatest anthem sung at a sporting event, it almost brought a tear to my eye.


That was awesome. Go to the one minute mark tho, and watch the guy singing behind the players face. That guy is definitely giving 100%


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wasn't the start of last games anthem lovely and the greatest anthem sung at a sporting event, it almost brought a tear to my eye.


That was awesome. Go to the one minute mark tho, and watch the guy singing behind the players face. That guy is definitely giving 100%:laugh:
[/quote]

i was laughing my ass off with the people i was watching with when we seen him


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Wasn't the start of last games anthem lovely and the greatest anthem sung at a sporting event, it almost brought a tear to my eye.


That was awesome. Go to the one minute mark tho, and watch the guy singing behind the players face. That guy is definitely giving 100%:laugh:
[/quote]

i was laughing my ass off with the people i was watching with when we seen him








[/quote]
Yea that was real funny, the guy behind Ryan Smyth was just screaming the anthem.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lets go oilers.... sorry henry, my last team left, you know im going for them all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont know weather bryzgalov thought it was funny or weather he was smiling because he thought it was a neat thing to see............

hopefully he didnt think it was funny because if so look who got the last laugh


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

I think he was just caught in that moment...

I will admit, Edmonton fans are somethin else...I denied it earlier, but unfortunately people are too "cool" aorund here to sing the anthem like that. Let em hear it Oiltown!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here is a version of OH CANADA from a fans perspective!!!!!!

check this clip OUT!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF0f4vts7s0...%20vs%20anaheim


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Dan, that gave me goosebumps man :laugh: That was awesome!


----------



## Kelsie (Mar 8, 2006)

The Oil is taking it all the way.

Smyth & Pronger=Stanley Cup


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Can you imagine if the World Cup (of Hockey) was in Edmonton....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dan, that gave me goosebumps man :laugh: That was awesome!


yeah me too

and you said the oilers fans werent the best in the nhl................









but it really does make you smile to yourself when you see that. at the start of the clip you hear cheering.......... that cheering is for the american national anthem that just ended........ thats some pure sportsmanship right there!!!!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Dan, that gave me goosebumps man :laugh: That was awesome!


yeah me too

and you said the oilers fans werent the best in the nhl................









but it really does make you smile to yourself when you see that. at the start of the clip you hear cheering.......... that cheering is for the american national anthem that just ended........ thats some pure sportsmanship right there!!!!
[/quote]
I know, what classy fans we have here in Edmonton especially after how they recated when the Canadian Anthem got booed in San Jose. Go oil Go


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> uh oh............... down 3-0 and still one game left in edmonton!!!!!!!
> 
> could it be the team who swept the avs last round get swept by the oil this round???
> 
> looks like posting this pic is gonna come back to haunt you henry


Guess not :laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dan, that gave me goosebumps man :laugh: That was awesome!


me 2, our anthem always does, 
OHHHH CANADA, WE STAND ON GAURD FOR THEEEE
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CAAAAAAAAAANADA, WE STAND ON GAURD FOR THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

joey said:


> Dan, that gave me goosebumps man :laugh: That was awesome!


me 2, our anthem always does, 
OHHHH CANADA, WE STAND ON GAURD FOR THEEEE
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CAAAAAAAAAANADA, WE STAND ON GAURD FOR THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE















[/quote]

Must be hard ot hear, from America


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

come on, american anthem gets booed all the time, hell, most of the players dont even give it the respect it deserves when they're on the blue line.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ducks won 6-3


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

haha, looks like tallinder is out for the sabres...canes in 7.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Henry 79 said:


> uh oh............... down 3-0 and still one game left in edmonton!!!!!!!
> 
> could it be the team who swept the avs last round get swept by the oil this round???
> 
> looks like posting this pic is gonna come back to haunt you henry


Guess not :laugh:
[/quote]

they won 1 game, with lots of help from the refs. IF the oil lose the series THEN me saying he spoke too soon will be wrong and that it came back to haunt him.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I knew the Oil would lose tonight. anaheim has found the cracks in the armour.
Oilers have to get back to there original game plan. Being healthy would help.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> uh oh............... down 3-0 and still one game left in edmonton!!!!!!!
> 
> could it be the team who swept the avs last round get swept by the oil this round???
> 
> looks like posting this pic is gonna come back to haunt you henry


Guess not :laugh:
[/quote]

they won 1 game, with lots of help from the refs. IF the oil lose the series THEN me saying he spoke too soon will be wrong and that it came back to haunt him.
[/quote]
Yea that was crazy. I think the Bird Flu has gotten to them, I hope they get better.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

now, let me eaplain the stratig"i", we dont wanna sit around and get rusty and wait for the winner of the east so we ( the oilers) are taking our time and staying fit while we prepare for the finals, this year the cup comes home to the north


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

if you mean north as in north carolina, then yes...you're correct...AS THEY SHUT OUT THE MIGHTY BUFFALO SABRES TO TIE THE SERIES....y'all are gonna be sorry for counting the 'canes out...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> if you mean north as in north carolina, then yes...you're correct...AS THEY SHUT OUT THE MIGHTY BUFFALO SABRES TO TIE THE SERIES....y'all are gonna be sorry for counting the 'canes out...


im not counting them out, i just want the cup to come home this year


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Oil are in the dance. Now they can re-coup.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Go oil Go.
Lots of beerdrinking ahead.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

quack quack choke!!!!

GO OIL GO!!!!!!!!!!!! how bout that duck pic i posted a couple posts ago









sorry henry. even the refs couldnt help the ducks tonight!!!!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Pat said:


> Oil are in the dance. Now they can re-coup.


You know it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the cup is the canes to have...dannyboy...beefalo in six what??? hahahahaha. cam ward is the best goalie ever to live!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

Buffalo in 7


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahahahaha....wanna throw some canadian dollars on that???


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

buffalos gonna win i hve a feeling.

then edmonton has it in the bag.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont understand why people think miller can get it done over ward. look at the lineups, brind-amour and staal are ROCK SOLID. beefalo just lost a defensemen, sure, commodore isnt the greatest defenseman in the league, but sh*t, he's a force, he's pretty huge in case you havent noticed, and look at when they pulled gerber for ward, gerber wouldnt have made half the saves ward did from that point forward. carolina is gonna take it to the cup finals.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Ya, the real Buffalo team got robbed this year, unfortunate injuries have crippled a Stanley Cup potential team...if they cn get it done now, they will have done it completely on heart.

Oil will win the cup tho.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow, gotta hand it to buffalo, they deserve this game so far, they're playing SUCH solid defense...cam ward is the reason its ONLY 1-0...he's a beast.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> wow, gotta hand it to buffalo, they deserve this game so far, they're playing SUCH solid defense...cam ward is the reason its ONLY 1-0...he's a beast.


briere the lil bitch deserved a penalty for interference in OT. theys ok "were going to seven"

tire yourselves out ladies so the oil can plaster either of you!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo carolina won

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

amn edmonton is gonna have to play really well


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

props to the hurricanes, now lets hope they can beat edmonton for the cup


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yes, that is correct...dannyboy, would you like me to smother butter on my balls before you lick them??? carolina over edmonton in 7.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Yea, because you were goin for Carolina for a whole of ONE SERIES and now you are the super fan







Carolina didnt beat the Sabres, they beat a team missing 5 of thier top 8 players. Could Carolina have won without Cole (gone already), Staal, Hedican and Commodore? I dont think so...

Go Oil.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dannyboy, i dont know if i told you this, or if the only person i told was joey'd, but my paycheck says carolina hurricanes on it...(i sell merchandise for their AHL team, the lowell lock monsters)...really the only reason im so hyped on carolina is because of cam ward, whom i've met and actually chilled at the bar with, and eric staal, who i've met, but was "too good" to chill at the bar...anyway, i've got all their autographed sh*t i have a cam ward koho stick made out to me...etc...next to the bruins, who arent in the playoffs, im for carolina...its funny though, because the LLM (lock monsters) just got bought out by the devils, so next year i'll probably be a devils fan and have a ton of their prospects autographed sh*t...haha...carolina makes the move to albany...NOOO.

anyway, eat my sh*t danny, cam ward is a beast and you know it, miller is a fart in a can with holes...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

The only reason I like Cam Ward is because he reminds me of the best goalie prospect to come to the NHL since Patrick Roy........

Justin Pogge


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Oiler's will not lose to Carolina. Sorry.

They've beat a President's Trophy winner, an Art Ross trophy winner and a Rocket Richard Trophy winner, a team that swept Joe sakic's squad, in 5, with 40% of the team riddled with influenza...

Oilers in 6... at the most.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Oilers in 5, I think this rest has benefited them, Carolina will wear out by game 2.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> props to the hurricanes, now lets hope they can beat edmonton for the cup


fat chance

canes are too slow. age will become a factor i think now. long grueling series with buffalo will take its toll on the old fellas

oilers in 6 tops also. they will win it at home in the 6th game!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

haha, you guys sound like the st louis rams fans when the pats kicked their ass in the superbowl...it aint over till its over, and to be honest, carolina has better goaltending...the only 2 weaknesses they have are defense, and size...thats it. and even still, ladd and commodore both throw their weight around enough to intimidate. brind amour and staal should not be taken lightly...edmonton is going down...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if edmonton wins then you have to send me an autographed team pic of the canes since ur so tight with them.









if canes win i will keep the canes logo in my avatar for 1 year









oilers are not gonna lose.

and carolina doesnt have better goaltending


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry bro, they sold the team, now its the devils...but i could probably get you an autographed picture of all the devils!? you'd have to wait till next season though...hehe.

roloson GAA: 2.22 C.Ward GAA: 2.07....would you agree that edmonton has a better defense than carolina? its obvious, cam ward so far has been better, all things considered, than dwayne roloson.

roloson GAA: 2.22 C.Ward GAA: 2.07....would you agree that edmonton has a better defense than carolina? its obvious, cam ward so far has been better, all things considered, than dwayne roloson.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Think of it this way, the Oil have faced the Wings, the Ducks and the Sharks...3 of the top 5 teams offense wise.

Roloson isnt a better goaltender, but is SO cool in net, Ward has proven that he can lose his concentration quite quickly and easily. Luckily tho, the Canes have a top notch goalie in Gerber just incase.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this is true...but i'll take ward over gerber any day...gerber has also proven he can lose his head...ward, i dont know, he's been constantly bombarded where his defense just leaves him out to dry...thats their biggest weakness, their defense can't protect the net, so they NEED a really sick goalie.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> ...thats their biggest weakness, their defense can't protect the net, so they NEED a really sick goalie.


If that is true It will be a short series because the Oilers are like piranha's around the net.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

game 1 starts tonight







i predict 5-3 win for the OIL


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

YEAH BABY....now this game is getting good...3-3 mofo's...GO CANES!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

NOW THAT.....WAS A SERIOUS HOCKEY GAME....hahaha...edmonton 5-3...BAH...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Man, the Canes keep lucking out on oppenents getting injured...so unfortunate.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

tisk tisk...excuses excuses...you wanna talk about lucking out, how about that goal off the defensemans side! and how about those BS tripping calls...i counted three...last goal was BS for carolina, but honestly, thats on the goalie, thats not some phantom sh*t, thats a dumbass rookie mistake...cam ward was spectacular in this game despite the score...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

how stupid is bergeron? lets push the guy into my goalie. i heard rollie is out of the playoffs now for good!!!!!!!! way to hand the canes the cup bergeron you friggin midget

then how stupid is conklin? lets play the puck to my blind spot instead of pronger who is right infront of me. brindamour scored 2 goals my grandmother could have scored!!!!!

pathetic game in my eyes. i hate you bergeron. i hope he feels terrible but rollie better come back. his play on crutches on the ice would be better then conklins performance tonight.

if rollie doesnt come back then carolina can thank bergeron for handing them the cup

prongers penatly shot was mint!!!!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, how can you take the credit away from carolina like that and write them off as if they've done nothing...i refuse to take anything you say seriously, you're such a f*cking biassed fan its unbelievable...edmonton can do no wrong right? best team ever in history right? carolina f*cking sucks right? oh, but now you say they're gonna win the cup because of edmonton being a bunch of dumbasses, not because carolina outplayed them...which is what happened...conklin let up 1 goal...remember that. the score was 5-4. 1 goal for conklin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> dude, how can you take the credit away from carolina like that and write them off as if they've done nothing...i refuse to take anything you say seriously, you're such a f*cking biassed fan its unbelievable...edmonton can do no wrong right? best team ever in history right? carolina f*cking sucks right? oh, but now you say they're gonna win the cup because of edmonton being a bunch of dumbasses, not because carolina outplayed them...which is what happened...conklin let up 1 goal...remember that. the score was 5-4. 1 goal for conklin.


Liam, you cant be calling someone else baised...every single post you make is always about how your team is awesome, like the Red Sox or the Pats, without even aknowledging any other team. Leat I checked, neither of those two teams were the best in the world anymore !

Also, Carolina players ADMITTED that they were out played and that they didnt deserve that win on Live Tv.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thats complete bullshit, first of all, ill admit that im biased like every other fan out there, but i take it to the point where i post supporting facts to go with what i claim...how can you tell me that edmonton handed carolina the cup? conklin is not a bad goalie, and he's playoff proven...you're gonna tell me that full strength carolina wouldnt have beat edmonton? they're both in the stanley cup, they're both high caliber high scoring teams, and they're both professional hockey teams in the NHL...each team has gotten there not because they suck, or the other team hands them wins, but because they're the best of the best...the FACT is, that you people are SO biassed that you cant even comprehend how carolina can be as good as they are...dont write off carolina, and dont claim that edmonton is just blah now that their goalie is down so they automatically handed the 'canes the trophy, thats bullshit and you know it...carolina is a good team and deserves all the credit you're giving to edmonton, just because your team aint winning (right now) doesnt mean you have to be so damn bitter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Considering I was a Canes fan ALL YEAR and had Staal, Ward, BrindAmour, Cole, Hedican and Tverdosky in my hockey pools before the season even started...I will admit, Staal was luck, I only knew him a bit from junior hockey, but still.

Carolina can beat Edmonton, with skill, because they are the better team. But I still dont believe Carolina was a better team then Buffalo, and that they got through that series simply because Buffalo lost so many players.

I would love to see Edmonton win it tho. They have more heart in my opinion, the team isnt skilled at all besides a couple young guys like Hemsky. They just work hard. Plus, no one cares about hockey in Carolina.

BTW, Roloson had the most votes for playoff MVP thus far, so you cant tell me that this isnt a massive blow for Edmontons chances...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah well, cam ward is about to take that MVP over...haha.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> conklin is not a bad goalie, and he's playoff proven...


He's never played a single post-season game.

BTW... after what I saw last night...the Oilers are going to win the series.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> He has also played net for the United States national team at the previous two International Ice Hockey Federation world hockey championships. In the 2004 Championships, he was selected as best goaltender.


ok, playoff proven, loose term? and please elaborate on why the oilers are going to beat the 'canes after what you saw last night...? to me that sounds like "im a biased edmonton fan and they're gonna win because i say they're gonna win"...that sh*t pisses me off...at least base your assumption on something!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Um, they beat Detriot (1st in the League), the Sharks (hottest team in the NHL, with the highest scorer, the highest assists getter/MVP candidate), the Ducks (best defense in the league, tons of young talent)...theres some facts for ya, you baised hypocryte









Carolina beat the Habs (shouldnt have been in the playoffs), the Devils (relied on one player, the goaltender) and the Sabres (missing 6 of thier top 10 players).


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> ok, playoff proven, loose term? and please elaborate on why the oilers are going to beat the 'canes after what you saw last night...? to me that sounds like "im a biased edmonton fan and they're gonna win because i say they're gonna win"...that sh*t pisses me off...at least base your assumption on something!


I have based it on something, I just never wrote it.
If I must I will.
The team I watched last night was easier to produce against than any of the three previous teams Edmonton's faced. Ward was very good just like Toskala and Bryzgalov. But they both got chased in there respective series. If not for Ward that game is out of reach.

The Oilers won the battles along the boards. Overwhelmingly.
The Oilers weakest games in every series are the first ones. They get better as the round rolls along. You will see that.

Look for the Oilers to tighten up in their defense and improve their success in the face-off dot.

Last night the Oilers hadn't played in 9 days. It showed in their defense and goaltending. Defense will improve but goaltending will be a question mark with Rollie gone. Anyway he was not his sharp self.

If they get the split, which I think they will... Edmonton is a different team in front of their fans. RBC center is a raucous building but a mosaleum compared to Rexall place... and the Oilers feed off it. They will wear down Carolina and the fatigue factor may set in. Edmonton hits and hits and hits.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i like the leafs before the oilers............. but the leafs are out so im cheering for the more deserving Canadian team!!!! oilers played every other night since the olympics! they fought tooth and nail to get into the playoffs and then knocked out 3 teams ahead of them in the standings to get to the cup. the canes beat out 3 teams lower then them in the standings and the teams they beat werent very good like danny pointed out why.

im not biased im a realist!!!!! ward won carolina that game and no one else! brindamour scored 2 goals a 3 year old could have scored. and if ward didnt stand on his head all game then brindamour woulda had to score at least 3 or 4 more of those simple goals to even keep up with the oilers.

the oilers may have lost their best goalie but ward got scored on by a defenceman on a penalty shot LOL a defenceman who before this had never ever taken a penalty shot in his career.

ward will have to stand on his head every game to win the cup. if oil win tonight and get home ice advantage the series is as good as done. they will not lose 2 in a row at home thats for damn sure. i dont even think they will lose 1 at home.

carolina fans tried to compete with the spirit of oilers fans and sing the national anthem but is was a lame attempt. if you are going to copy someones trademark at least do it better or as good as they do it LOL

i also have to add that i agree with pat 100%

ward is a good goalie but also a rookie, carolina is good at faceoffs mainly cause of brindamour but as is edmonton with stoll and horcoff and peca. edmonton has more grit and grind and after a 7 game series with the grinding sabers carolina will wear down even quicker for the oilers now.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mmhmmm....whatever you say...ward is once again, his own sharp self...and after being with this goalie for a season and 2 playoff series in the AHL, i can assure you he will not loosen up...also, i like this kid edmonton has in there, not bad for coming straight off the bench and into a stanley cup, i was pumped to see conklin but this guy is pretty good...but where's edmontons offense?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> mmhmmm....whatever you say...ward is once again, his own sharp self...and after being with this goalie for a season and 2 playoff series in the AHL, i can assure you he will not loosen up...also, i like this kid edmonton has in there, not bad for coming straight off the bench and into a stanley cup, i was pumped to see conklin but this guy is pretty good...but where's edmontons offense?


i must admit carolina had a really solid game. they got some good bounces as they did in game 1 and the refs whistle seemed to blow their way this game also.

carolina blocked alot of shots tonight so the offense looked like crap. yet again bergeron screwed them, its kinda sad that he scored the game winning goal on his own team.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow, gotta wonder what happened to edmonton last night...i figured they'd get at least 2-3 on the board...props to my man cam ward on the shutout in the stanley cup finals against the oilers! sh*t man...my autographed stick just doubled in value! w00t.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Oilers got seduced into Carolina's game. They got over-aggressive and played right into the cane's hands.
Good on the cane's.

Saturday will be un-real. That building is the loudest in pro-sports and the Oilers feed off it big time. It's a must win or it's Cane's in 4.
If they win it's a new series. But they are going to need goaltending.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

uhh, hard to believe its louder than the RCA dome or arrowhead stadium...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> uhh, hard to believe its louder than the RCA dome or arrowhead stadium...


pat post up one of those video's


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Now that's the Oilers i'm familiar with.
We got ourselves a series.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

shoulda been 3-1.

damn you mr mcgough.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that was a good game on both sides i thought, carolina definately got outplayed...shoulda been expected though, going into a canadian stadium for their first game of the stanley cup finals...hopefully carolina can shut the door next time.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> that was a good game on both sides i thought, carolina definately got outplayed...shoulda been expected though, going into a canadian stadium for their first game of the stanley cup finals...hopefully carolina can shut the door next time.


not gonna happen. if you seen the sharks and oilers series you will notice a trend. series will be tied going back to raleigh


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> that was a good game on both sides i thought, carolina definately got outplayed...shoulda been expected though, going into a canadian stadium for their first game of the stanley cup finals...hopefully carolina can shut the door next time.


They got the goalie to do it. But the Oil will be a handful.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> that was a good game on both sides i thought, carolina definately got outplayed...shoulda been expected though, going into a canadian stadium for their first game of the stanley cup finals...hopefully carolina can shut the door next time.


not gonna happen. if you seen the sharks and oilers series you will notice a trend. series will be tied going back to raleigh
[/quote]

once again, you're speculating that the oilers are so much better than carolina and will easily toss them around...carolinas goaltending (which started out better to begin with) is now even MORE better than the oilers tending...the oil are lucky that they have some great talent both offensively and defensively, or else home ice would mean jack sh*t...dont tell me that the oil are going to beat them up so easily, this is why i refuse to take you seriously...that'd be like me saying that the sox are so much better than the yankees and that we're gonna win every single game against them for the rest of the season because they suck and we're better...duh duh derrrrr...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

watch and see


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

terrible reffing again. canes got away with a few hits from behind in the third and then they call that bullshit call on jason smith? wtf is wrong with them? they called EVERYTHING and ANYTHING in the first period and a half and then what??? did the ball fall out of their whistles until the 5 min mark just intime to ruin the oilers last minute run?

canes played a good 2nd and 3rd period. oilers played a good first. pronger didnt get the puck out on the boards and left both defence on the same side which left recchi all alone out front.

torres took such a stupid penalty so far from his net after a huge momentum goal and screwed the oilers because of the strong canes PP.

the only way i can find the oilers to score on ward is deflections. he stops any DIRECT shot or anything he can see. the cure for that is screen and clog up the front of the net......... oilers arent doing that which is why they are choking.

markanen played solid as did ward. reffing was terrible in the later part of the 2nd and the whole third period. canes PK is incredible because they are aggressive like the oilers USED to be on the PK. they used to get tons of SH goals in the regular season but now becuase they dont force the PK they are finding themselves losing.

well thats my break down on the game. canes deserved the win. and for a change it didnt come down to who got the better bounce as did all 3 of the games so far in the series.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

4-3 OIL...
Stay tuned!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Pat said:


> 4-3 OIL...
> Stay tuned!!


even the refs couldnt help the canes tonight

were going to 7 oil wont lose back at home now. too much momentum


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it aint over till the fat lady sings...dont forget, carolina still has the series lead.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> it aint over till the fat lady sings...dont forget, carolina still has the series lead.


im confident there will at least be a game 7! makes it more interesting that way anyways and IF the canes win the cup they will win at home game 7.............. oilers have no chance in hell at winning it at home so either way if the oilers win or carolina wins it will be bitter sweet


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

2 more sleeps!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

1 more sleep now. but 3 more sleeps til the oilers hoist the cup


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

The Oilers are wearing down the cane's... Weight's out.

This is just like San Jose and Detroit. It would been the case with Anaheim but they all had the flu.... Torres missed half that series.

Cane's better be very good because they are facing a team finding it's form again.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

The Oilers get so many calls it's not even funny.

The Oil hasn't won a SC for almost 20 years. After this year it will be still counting...









Go Canes!!!!!!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

smb said:


> The Oilers get so many calls it's not even funny.
> 
> The Oil hasn't won a SC for almost 20 years. After this year it will be still counting...
> 
> ...


Are you for real???
I'm not even going into the call's.....
The Cane's/Whaler's have NEVER won ONE. And they've been in the league the same length of time.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Pat said:


> The Oilers get so many calls it's not even funny.
> 
> The Oil hasn't won a SC for almost 20 years. After this year it will be still counting...
> 
> ...


Are you for real???
I'm not even going into the call's.....
The Cane's/Whaler's have NEVER won ONE. And they've been in the league the same length of time.
[/quote]

pat for the win


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

4-0!!!

Go Oil!!!!
Game 7 will be amazing


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> it aint over till the fat lady sings...dont forget, carolina still has the series lead.


im confident there will at least be a game 7! makes it more interesting that way anyways and IF the canes win the cup they will win at home game 7.............. oilers have no chance in hell at winning it at home so either way if the oilers win or carolina wins it will be bitter sweet
[/quote]

was i right on the money or what????

oilers will win the cup on monday night.

very courageous yet stupid of Cole to come back for tonights game.

oilers dominated and now have HUGE momentum heading back to carolina. its about time the refs leaned towards the oilers way.

the fat lady is singing monday night but she wont be singing for the canes









how about those oilers fans? what patriotic fans singing BOTH national anthems. hell the oilers fans sing the AMERICAN national anthem in edmonton loud then the AMERICAN fans in their own national anthem in carolina LMAO............. now thats sportsmanship! not only the loudest fans in the NHL they are also the BEST fans in all of the NHL maybe even any sport period.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

This is San Jose all over again... cane's look like they know it's over.
Sadly only one more game and these incredible playoff's are over.

And as for the fan's in Edmonton... go back and read my posts in this thread. They are not to be compared.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

so quick to jump to conclusions...when the oilers lose, its all about the refs giving canes breaks, and how bad you guys have it because roloson is out...when they win, its because they flat out beat the crap out of the canes, and they have the best fans, and they're DEFINATELY WINNING IT. HAH...once again, it aint over till the fat lady sings...i've called every series the canes have been in so far, and i called this one in 7 if you'd care to look back. canes FTW.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Oilers do have some badass fans...and they will win game 7


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Oilers I predict 3-1.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Pat said:


> Oilers I predict 3-1.


great prediction...too bad your vision was fogged in favor of the lesser team. im sure i'll hear all about how the oilers were jipped, the refs fixed it, roloson was the reason...etc...but at the end of the day, the canes have the cup, the oilers dont, and my prediction holds true, despite the naysayers who "know" hockey. canada will have to wait their turn, this year is carolinas year. it was, as they say, DESTINY!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad to see you are a graceful winner....

NM, I shouldnt have expected anything else...you being a red sox fan


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

NO NO NO NO Oliers lost how could this be...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

carolina couldnt of done it withou the canadian players on thier team lol

:rasp:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahaha, i'll agree with that point...although, what hockey team doesnt have canadian players?

and dannyboy, dont tell me you wouldnt be rubbing it in if the oil won it...hell, you constantly rubbed it in when they won a game...go canes...cam ward is your daddy!!!! (so is pedro and big papi)


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

If the Oil won, I would be out kegging just like every other Canadian...


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> Oilers I predict 3-1.


great prediction...too bad your vision was fogged in favor of the lesser team. im sure i'll hear all about how the oilers were jipped, the refs fixed it, roloson was the reason...etc...but at the end of the day, the canes have the cup, the oilers dont, and my prediction holds true, despite the naysayers who "know" hockey. canada will have to wait their turn, this year is carolinas year. it was, as they say, DESTINY!!!!!!!
[/quote]

My vision was fogged???
What...??... because the Canes got caned 4-0 the game before??
I must be an idiot for not thinking the Canes would win.

You know what? I've been reading your posts since the series started and haven't been flaming you... but don't tell me it was destiny. It was earned.

The Cane's earned it that's it. You didn't know anything and don't act like you did.

Congrats to the Cane's.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

HAHAHAHA....what'd i tell you...talk about a sore loser...read my posts, i predicted 7 games with canes on top in both the buffalo and the edmonton series. i win. you lose. when have i bashed YOU? when have i even discredited the oilers?!?! i've paid my respect, they were a good team, just because they lost and you look like an idiot, doesnt mean to come on here and start crying like a little girl...face it, they lost, carolina won, period. end of discussion. canada got beat by carolina, but hey, at least they can sing the national anthem!!!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> HAHAHAHA....what'd i tell you...talk about a sore loser...read my posts, i predicted 7 games with canes on top in both the buffalo and the edmonton series. i win. you lose. when have i bashed YOU? when have i even discredited the oilers?!?! i've paid my respect, they were a good team, just because they lost and you look like an idiot, doesnt mean to come on here and start crying like a little girl...face it, they lost, carolina won, period. end of discussion. canada got beat by carolina, but hey, at least they can sing the national anthem!!!


I'm a sore loser???
I don't think I come across that way.

And 'you win and I lose'?
You didn't win anything and I didn't lose anything.

And I look like an idiot??
I'll let the readers decide if that's how I've presented myself.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oh god gimme a break LMAO

if you say CANADA has to wait their turn ive got news for you!!! that cup will spend more time in CANADA over the summer months with "YOUR" players then it will in the USA. even tho a canadian team didnt win the cup, there is more canadians on the canes then there is americans so dont start a canada VS usa debate!

and if you wanted to talk about canada waiting their turn......... lets see 30 teams in the NHL canada has 6.........i wouldnt brag too much when the ratio is 24:6

Ward is who won them the cup, the rest of the team was spent and yet again ward had to stand on his head because the rest of the team almost coughed up a 2-0 lead if he didnt make 2 incredible saves in the 3rd period.

if spacek let go of his damn stick when it was wrapped up in the carolina player instead of holding onto it and making it look like he was hooking/holding him then the canes wouldnt have gotten that second PP goal. jason smith didnt have enough ass to put infront of the shot and got just a bit, personally being a defenceman myself i would have let the goalie play that shot rather then trying to block it in such a crutial spot.

congrats to the CANES but r1dermon dont act like you won anything lol









maybe i will go see the cup in justin williams home town 20 min away from me. i will be sure to wear an oilers jersey when i do.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Cam Ward, Mike Commodor, and Ray Whitney are all from Edmonton. there may be more on the Cane's.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, who cares, i was joking...leave it to you canucks to conjur up that im making some sort of canada bashing post...haha...the FACT is, an american team won the cup...sure, there are canadians on it, but when a basketball team wins, do we say that an african team won? no...im not starting wars, cam ward is my homeboy, commodore also used to play for us, w00t...the reason im so pro-canes is because most of them were on the AHL team i work for 2 years ago...if it was like tampa bay vs. edmonton, i'd go edmonton, because of samsanov. in-fact, i'd probably root for edmonton over anyone except the sharks, the bruins, and the canes...just so happens they were playing the canes.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

You imply way too much.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> HAHAHAHA....what'd i tell you...talk about a sore loser...read my posts, i predicted 7 games with canes on top in both the buffalo and the edmonton series. i win. you lose. when have i bashed YOU? when have i even discredited the oilers?!?! i've paid my respect, they were a good team, just because they lost and you look like an idiot, doesnt mean to come on here and start crying like a little girl...face it, they lost, carolina won, period. end of discussion. *canada got beat by carolina, but hey, at least they can sing the national anthem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


example #2.

this goes to show you ARE considering it canada VS usa. what does that have to do with anything. canada did not get beat by carolina, edmonton got beat by carolina. the majority on both teams are canadian players so i guess canada beat canada if you want to bring countries into it.

and if "canada" was to play carolina the team would be built and stacked so good that carolina wouldn't touch them. dont forget your "homeboy" is from edmonton......... it doesnt matter where the player plays to earn his money its about where his roots are. the cup will spend alot of time in canada this summer no matter which team won the cup

http://www.nhl.com/players/search/car.html

15 canadians on the canes

http://www.nhl.com/players/search/edm.html

21 canadians on the oilers


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...are you seriously that mad that they lost that you're going to persue this argument? whatever...you win! just like CAROLINA WON!!!! hahahahahaha...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

It sucks the oil loss... but they have a very bright future ahead of them, they have prospects Danny Syvret and Rob Shremph on their roster, these players are only going to make the oilers better next season.

However I am still a leafs fan, so GO Leafs GO on draft day I hope they pick Brian Little, Ryan White we need some more skilled players to help us get better. We better stick with some talented young Canadians instead of Euro's. 


r1dermon said:


> dude...are you seriously that mad that they lost that you're going to persue this argument? whatever...you win! just like CAROLINA WON!!!! hahahahahaha...


Obviously he is mad, you just don't know how much Canucks love this game across this beautiful country eh.


----------

